# IUI Buddies for September/October 2012



## BayBelle81

September will likely be my first cycle of IUI.

Looking for anyone else who might be doing that as well?


----------



## NIKKIA

Hello. I'm just waiting for af to get going. I will be taking 0.3 berserelin and 75 puregon.

Do you have a drug regime yet? xx


----------



## Mrs. T

I just saw my OB/GYN today and after a missed miscarriage with our first IUI, he said we can try again on my next cycle. So, I am thinking that should be sometime at the beginning of October. I am scared and excited.


----------



## karenh

I am waiting for AF as well. We will be taking 7mg of Femara with poss trigger shot before our IUI as I have never ovulated, even on Clomid. Good luck all! We are in this together! BFP here we come!


----------



## NIKKIA

Hello. Af arrived today so as it was afternoon when she came i will start my injections on sunday. Bit scared but excited.

karenh i have never ovulated either.

MRS T sorry for you loss,but pleased you can now move forward.
xx


----------



## karenh

NIKKIA said:


> Hello. Af arrived today so as it was afternoon when she came i will start my injections on sunday. Bit scared but excited.
> 
> karenh i have never ovulated either.
> 
> MRS T sorry for you loss,but pleased you can now move forward.
> xx

Yay! Good luck! I hope this works for you. Let me know how the shots treat you. :happydance:


----------



## lady luck12

Would you mind if I joined you ladies.
Started Norethisterone on Wednesday and got to take these until next Friday, then wait for AF to arrive.

Be then begining injections of surpreaur and gonalf along with scans.

Glad to have found ladies gooing through the same thing, did do clomid for 3 cycles with no success


----------



## karenh

lady luck12 said:


> Would you mind if I joined you ladies.
> Started Norethisterone on Wednesday and got to take these until next Friday, then wait for AF to arrive.
> 
> Be then begining injections of surpreaur and gonalf along with scans.
> 
> Glad to have found ladies gooing through the same thing, did do clomid for 3 cycles with no success

Welcome welcome!


----------



## NIKKIA

Hello, all well did my first injections today,had to usethr puregon pen a draw up the burserelin,so did one either sid of my belly. It went ok i felt nervous but was fine. 
is anyone getting side afects?

Welcome lady luck. xx


----------



## Take2

Hi ladies, I'm a bit ahead of you, I had my first IUI on the 1st so I'm 2dpiui today. Bit crampy/achey in lower back and some clear CM this morning. Fingers crossed for all of us this month.


----------



## Katikins612

Hi ladies,
I just got the go ahead for an IUI this cycle. Should be sometime early oct. DH and I have been TTC 1yr. My results are good, but his SA results are a bit less than avg. going to start clomid on cd 5. Bit nervous for that..never taken fertility meds before. Hope all goes well for everyone!


----------



## karenh

Katikins612 said:


> Hi ladies,
> I just got the go ahead for an IUI this cycle. Should be sometime early oct. DH and I have been TTC 1yr. My results are good, but his SA results are a bit less than avg. going to start clomid on cd 5. Bit nervous for that..never taken fertility meds before. Hope all goes well for everyone!

One recomendation I have is to take the Clomid at night. It helps lessen the side effects. Good luck! The Clomid didn't work for me but I have friends it did for. I hope it works for you!


----------



## karenh

Take2 said:


> Hi ladies, I'm a bit ahead of you, I had my first IUI on the 1st so I'm 2dpiui today. Bit crampy/achey in lower back and some clear CM this morning. Fingers crossed for all of us this month.

Yay! I hope that eggie sticks! FX for you!


----------



## Redhead7211

Katikilns-I started my first cycle of Clomid (first fertility meds as well) this cycle. I'm currently 11 dpiui. I didn't really have a lot of side effects from the Clomid, but I took it before bed. It made my period muuuch better and I felt very happy while taking it. My fertility problems lie with irregular cycles. One will be good, the next month when I go in for my mid cycle ultrasounds I won't have good lining or mature follicles, next cycle is "normal" again. This cycle with the Clomid I had my period 8/12-8/17, 2-19mm follicles on left ovary, 1-17mm follicle on right ovary. If this cycle doesn't take, I will hopefully be going again immediately.

Take2-Good luck with this IUI!


----------



## Take2

Thanks redhead you too. When are you testing? Katikins, I had no side effects from the clomid so not everyone does, I was advised to take it at night too so maybe that helped. Baby dust everyone


----------



## lady luck12

Tired, massive headache & feeling sick, hopefully feeling better in the morning x


----------



## mkwalsh

May I join you ladies? DH and I are hoping to get in for an October IUI and it will be our first and we're using donor sperm. Lots of firsts for us that month! I'm hoping to convince the doctor to get me on clomid with a trigger to ensure an egg release on my right side since the left is a bit of a rough road and we're not sure an egg will make it down from that side. I'd hate to spend all that money if the odds are dropped because of an O on the left side, you know? Baby dust to all of you and I'm looking forward to seeing some September BFPs!


----------



## karenh

*Redhead:* Sounds like the Clomid worked for you, I hope that you get your BFP!
*LadyLuck:* I am so sorry you arent feeling well. I hope today is better for you. Have you gotten AF yet?
*MKWalsh:* Welcome! Wow, October sounds like an exciting month for you. I hope that you get a good egg to drop and get your BFP. Talk to your dr, it never hurts to ask. Also when you ask remember to use the word because. It increases your chances of a yes. So, May I do a round of Clomid this month because Good luck!
*AFM:* I am on CD 30. I took my last progesterone pill last night so I am just waiting on AF.


----------



## lady luck12

karenh said:


> *Redhead:* Sounds like the Clomid worked for you, I hope that you get your BFP!
> *LadyLuck:* I am so sorry you arent feeling well. I hope today is better for you. Have you gotten AF yet?
> *MKWalsh:* Welcome! Wow, October sounds like an exciting month for you. I hope that you get a good egg to drop and get your BFP. Talk to your dr, it never hurts to ask. Also when you ask remember to use the word because. It increases your chances of a yes. So, May I do a round of Clomid this month because Good luck!
> *AFM:* I am on CD 30. I took my last progesterone pill last night so I am just waiting on AF.

No hun, to another 3 days of tablets take, then wait for AF to show her face, never wanted to see AF so much as now lol. Hopefully it will be the last one for a whole 10 months for us both. Looks like we'll be waiting together, although yours should be just before mine. xxxxx

feeling a little more human today, but still got headache, but could be after a stressful day at work lol.............u ok ? xxx


----------



## mrsjennyg

Hey ladies can I join you? I had my blood test this morning- BFN. I'm 16DPIUI /17DPO. My temp went up on Thursday but slowly started to go down over the weekend but had a spike today. Sigh. Still no AF. Not sure what to think- my *symptoms* this cycle were crazy- like nothing I have ever experienced. The clomid made my lining a little thin so my FS is putting me on Letrizole? Has anyone been on that before? The 100mg of clomid made me crazy so not sure what to expect with this. Don't know the dosage- I will pick it up tonight. Onto month 21... :(


----------



## karenh

lady luck12 said:


> karenh said:
> 
> 
> *Redhead:* Sounds like the Clomid worked for you, I hope that you get your BFP!
> *LadyLuck:* I am so sorry you arent feeling well. I hope today is better for you. Have you gotten AF yet?
> *MKWalsh:* Welcome! Wow, October sounds like an exciting month for you. I hope that you get a good egg to drop and get your BFP. Talk to your dr, it never hurts to ask. Also when you ask remember to use the word because. It increases your chances of a yes. So, May I do a round of Clomid this month because Good luck!
> *AFM:* I am on CD 30. I took my last progesterone pill last night so I am just waiting on AF.
> 
> No hun, to another 3 days of tablets take, then wait for AF to show her face, never wanted to see AF so much as now lol. Hopefully it will be the last one for a whole 10 months for us both. Looks like we'll be waiting together, although yours should be just before mine. xxxxx
> 
> feeling a little more human today, but still got headache, but could be after a stressful day at work lol.............u ok ? xxxClick to expand...

I am ok. Slight cramping and a little upset tummy. That has seemed the norm for about a week, nothing too bad though.


----------



## karenh

mrsjennyg said:


> Hey ladies can I join you? I had my blood test this morning- BFN. I'm 16DPIUI /17DPO. My temp went up on Thursday but slowly started to go down over the weekend but had a spike today. Sigh. Still no AF. Not sure what to think- my *symptoms* this cycle were crazy- like nothing I have ever experienced. The clomid made my lining a little thin so my FS is putting me on Letrizole? Has anyone been on that before? The 100mg of clomid made me crazy so not sure what to expect with this. Don't know the dosage- I will pick it up tonight. Onto month 21... :(

Welcome to our little group! Letrizole is the same thing as Femara. This will be my first cycle on the Femara. I did four total cycles with clomid and was crazy as well. My RE said Femara doesn't cause side effects like the Clomid did. Good luck! I hope this is your month!


----------



## mrsjennyg

Thanks Karen! I also did 4 100mg Clomid cycles but only the last one was monitored and that's when he saw my thin lining doh! Have you stared the Letrizole/Femera yet? Do you take it at night? I was taking the clomid at night... hopefully the side effects won't be as bad as the clomid! Now if only stupid AF would come so we could get this show on the road!

Hopefully September is our month girls! Can't wait o get out of work so I can have a big glass of wine... but first to the dentist for 2 filings! Ahhh!


----------



## lady luck12

Welcome mrsjennyg

Hope we all get positivies this month xxxx

waitting for AF too.............first time since ttc that I want it to arrive lol


----------



## mrsjennyg

Thanks Lady! I hope we all have sucess in September!!


----------



## snowflakes120

Hi girls! Can I join? I am about to embark on my 1st IUI. Today is CD14. I had an ultrasound yesterday - I have a 22mm & 14mm follie. Lining was 8.9 (yippeee! I had too thin a lining on Clomid) I took Femara 2.5mg on CD3-7. I was instructed to trigger last night. Wasn't so bad at all! And tomorrow AM is the IUI. 

But I have a question: I triggered last night at 10pm. I am have lots of aches and cramps type things on my right side where the 22mm follie is. Do you all think I'll OV today and miss out on the IUI tomorrow? Or are these feelings quite normal after the shot?


----------



## karenh

mrsjennyg said:


> Thanks Karen! I also did 4 100mg Clomid cycles but only the last one was monitored and that's when he saw my thin lining doh! Have you stared the Letrizole/Femera yet? Do you take it at night? I was taking the clomid at night... hopefully the side effects won't be as bad as the clomid! Now if only stupid AF would come so we could get this show on the road!
> 
> Hopefully September is our month girls! Can't wait o get out of work so I can have a big glass of wine... but first to the dentist for 2 filings! Ahhh!

I did two cycle of clomid at 50 one at 100 and one at 150 none of them monitered and all of them anovulatory. This will be my first cycle on Femara, my first monitered cycle, and my first IUI. I finished the progesterone tuesday night and now I am waiting for AF too. Looks like you, me, and Lady Luck will be cycle buddies!


----------



## karenh

snowflakes120 said:


> Hi girls! Can I join? I am about to embark on my 1st IUI. Today is CD14. I had an ultrasound yesterday - I have a 22mm & 14mm follie. Lining was 8.9 (yippeee! I had too thin a lining on Clomid) I took Femara 2.5mg on CD3-7. I was instructed to trigger last night. Wasn't so bad at all! And tomorrow AM is the IUI.
> 
> But I have a question: I triggered last night at 10pm. I am have lots of aches and cramps type things on my right side where the 22mm follie is. Do you all think I'll OV today and miss out on the IUI tomorrow? Or are these feelings quite normal after the shot?

Thanks for joining us! I have never had an iui so I am not sure what is normal. Hopefully some of the other ladies can help with that. Good luck with the IUI! I hope this is your month!


----------



## Kismat026

Good luck to all of us, let this Sept. bring us our babies!!!!! 

AFM i'm starting on the estradiol tonight for 5 days. I took 100mg clomid days 1-7 this time. i go in for a ultrasound next tuesday so just waiting patiently for all the meds to work and have my follies be full and large!!!! hoping tuesday comes sooooo fast!!!


----------



## mrsjennyg

karenh said:


> mrsjennyg said:
> 
> 
> Thanks Karen! I also did 4 100mg Clomid cycles but only the last one was monitored and that's when he saw my thin lining doh! Have you stared the Letrizole/Femera yet? Do you take it at night? I was taking the clomid at night... hopefully the side effects won't be as bad as the clomid! Now if only stupid AF would come so we could get this show on the road!
> 
> Hopefully September is our month girls! Can't wait o get out of work so I can have a big glass of wine... but first to the dentist for 2 filings! Ahhh!
> 
> I did two cycle of clomid at 50 one at 100 and one at 150 none of them monitered and all of them anovulatory. This will be my first cycle on Femara, my first monitered cycle, and my first IUI. I finished the progesterone tuesday night and now I am waiting for AF too. Looks like you, me, and Lady Luck will be cycle buddies!Click to expand...

OMG. The nurse at my FS just called to see if I had gotten my period yet. I said no (17DPIUI) and and she said, not surprised since your progesterone was at a 6.3 (or a 63, whatever makes sense,lol) yesterday and you need to be at a zero to have your period. She asked if we had sex after the IUI and I said yes, a couple times. She says, well you did have 6 big follicles (4 on my non tube side) so you could have released another egg later and done it on your own. So she wants me to call if I do not get my period on by Friday. Holy crap. My temp went up yesterday and dropped a little today but nothing significant like usual with AF is on her way. So now I am very confused.


----------



## mrsjennyg

snowflakes120 said:


> Hi girls! Can I join? I am about to embark on my 1st IUI. Today is CD14. I had an ultrasound yesterday - I have a 22mm & 14mm follie. Lining was 8.9 (yippeee! I had too thin a lining on Clomid) I took Femara 2.5mg on CD3-7. I was instructed to trigger last night. Wasn't so bad at all! And tomorrow AM is the IUI.
> 
> But I have a question: I triggered last night at 10pm. I am have lots of aches and cramps type things on my right side where the 22mm follie is. Do you all think I'll OV today and miss out on the IUI tomorrow? Or are these feelings quite normal after the shot?

Hi Snow and welcome! I am not familiar with injectables but I do know that once the egg is released it survives for 24hrs. I'm not sure with the trigger though how long it takes for the egg to be released. Do you temp? The doc told you to trigger last night with IUI tomorrow but if you know your body and think you have o'd then give your doctor a call. I would BD tonight though just to be on the safe side! Good luck and keep us posted!


----------



## Sweetness_87

snowflakes120 said:


> Hi girls! Can I join? I am about to embark on my 1st IUI. Today is CD14. I had an ultrasound yesterday - I have a 22mm & 14mm follie. Lining was 8.9 (yippeee! I had too thin a lining on Clomid) I took Femara 2.5mg on CD3-7. I was instructed to trigger last night. Wasn't so bad at all! And tomorrow AM is the IUI.
> 
> But I have a question: I triggered last night at 10pm. I am have lots of aches and cramps type things on my right side where the 22mm follie is. Do you all think I'll OV today and miss out on the IUI tomorrow? Or are these feelings quite normal after the shot?

Baby dust to you! I have had 8 IUIs with trigger each time. Yes if your having aches or pain thats means your ovulating or your body is getting ready to realease the egg. The egg last for 24-36 hours after its released. I know when I was taking Femara I took the hcg trigger the day before the IUI. Now that Im taking injectables I take the hcg shot like sat night at 11 then IUI Mon at 9. You will be fine


----------



## snowflakes120

Thanks girls for all your help. Pretty sure I already OV'd which means my timing is way off for the IUI. The aches have def eased up a bunch since this AM. :cry:


----------



## Sweetness_87

snowflakes120 said:


> Thanks girls for all your help. Pretty sure I already OV'd which means my timing is way off for the IUI. The aches have def eased up a bunch since this AM. :cry:

When did u trigger and when is your iui again?


----------



## Laura R

Hi ladies,

I'm embarking on month two of IUI! Taking Chomid right now and have my first ultrasound on Sept. 11th. Hoping to a good month!


----------



## snowflakes120

Sweetness_87 said:


> snowflakes120 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks girls for all your help. Pretty sure I already OV'd which means my timing is way off for the IUI. The aches have def eased up a bunch since this AM. :cry:
> 
> When did u trigger and when is your iui again?Click to expand...

I did an OPK yesterday at 8pm. It was pretty much positive. So very very close. I triggered at 10pm. IUI is tomorrow at 10am.


----------



## Sweetness_87

snowflakes120 said:


> Sweetness_87 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> snowflakes120 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks girls for all your help. Pretty sure I already OV'd which means my timing is way off for the IUI. The aches have def eased up a bunch since this AM. :cry:
> 
> When did u trigger and when is your iui again?Click to expand...
> 
> I did an OPK yesterday at 8pm. It was pretty much positive. So very very close. I triggered at 10pm. IUI is tomorrow at 10am.Click to expand...

You will be fine


----------



## karenh

Laura R said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> I'm embarking on month two of IUI! Taking Chomid right now and have my first ultrasound on Sept. 11th. Hoping to a good month!

Welcome! Good luck! Hope this is your month!


----------



## Kismat026

Laura R said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> I'm embarking on month two of IUI! Taking Chomid right now and have my first ultrasound on Sept. 11th. Hoping to a good month!

Hi Laura!! You and I have our ultrasounds on the same day. We can be Sept. IUI buddies!! let's pray and hope for the best!!!!!


----------



## lady luck12

snowflakes120 said:


> Hi girls! Can I join? I am about to embark on my 1st IUI. Today is CD14. I had an ultrasound yesterday - I have a 22mm & 14mm follie. Lining was 8.9 (yippeee! I had too thin a lining on Clomid) I took Femara 2.5mg on CD3-7. I was instructed to trigger last night. Wasn't so bad at all! And tomorrow AM is the IUI.
> 
> But I have a question: I triggered last night at 10pm. I am have lots of aches and cramps type things on my right side where the 22mm follie is. Do you all think I'll OV today and miss out on the IUI tomorrow? Or are these feelings quite normal after the shot?

Welcome, the more the merrier xx

haven't done IUI before myself, but I hope someone on here can give you some advice. Keep us posted xx


----------



## mrsjennyg

Laura R said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> I'm embarking on month two of IUI! Taking Chomid right now and have my first ultrasound on Sept. 11th. Hoping to a good month!

Welcome Laura!!


----------



## Laura R

Kismat026 said:


> Hi Laura!! You and I have our ultrasounds on the same day. We can be Sept. IUI buddies!! let's pray and hope for the best!!!!!

Kismat026, that is funny! I'll have my fingers crossed for you. Let me know how it goes!


----------



## Kismat026

Laura R said:


> Kismat026 said:
> 
> 
> Hi Laura!! You and I have our ultrasounds on the same day. We can be Sept. IUI buddies!! let's pray and hope for the best!!!!!
> 
> Kismat026, that is funny! I'll have my fingers crossed for you. Let me know how it goes!Click to expand...

Thanks i'll do the same for you!! You also let me know how it goes?


----------



## Katikins612

Hey snowflakes, 
My RE told me once my opk turns positive my IUI will be the next day. Usually I get pain the day before ovulation. Keep in mind the positive LH means your going to ovulate..so it sounds like your timing is good. Lots of luck!





snowflakes120 said:


> Sweetness_87 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> snowflakes120 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks girls for all your help. Pretty sure I already OV'd which means my timing is way off for the IUI. The aches have def eased up a bunch since this AM. :cry:
> 
> When did u trigger and when is your iui again?Click to expand...
> 
> I did an OPK yesterday at 8pm. It was pretty much positive. So very very close. I triggered at 10pm. IUI is tomorrow at 10am.Click to expand...


----------



## karenh

How is everyone doing this Thursday morning?


----------



## mrsjennyg

karenh said:


> How is everyone doing this Thursday morning?

Good morning Ladies- well I'm annoyed. 18dpiui and still no AF but my temp dropped some more this morning and I am in a horrible mood so I know the witch is on her way. A different nurse had called me yesterday from my FS (not his nurse who I normally talk to) and she was like oh well maybe you released another egg after the IUI and got pregnant on your own... I tried to not put stock in it but of course the idea was in my head. Ugh. I hate clomid, I mean seriously an 18+ LP? And if FF is accurate I ov 19 days ago. Blah. Hopefully the Letrizole does the trick!
Ok, sorry for my rant!

Snow how did the IUI go today?
How is everyone else doing?


----------



## lady luck12

Hi ladies,
Feeling really tired today, completly wiped out. One day left in work, then FOUR days off, can't wait. Bottle of wine tonight too, as feeling really low.

mrsjennyg: hope everything works out.

karen: how you doing sweetie ? 

xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Laura R

Kismat026 said:


> Laura R said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kismat026 said:
> 
> 
> Hi Laura!! You and I have our ultrasounds on the same day. We can be Sept. IUI buddies!! let's pray and hope for the best!!!!!
> 
> Kismat026, that is funny! I'll have my fingers crossed for you. Let me know how it goes!Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks i'll do the same for you!! You also let me know how it goes?Click to expand...

Definitely will do!


----------



## lady luck12

Laura R said:


> Kismat026 said:
> 
> 
> Hi Laura!! You and I have our ultrasounds on the same day. We can be Sept. IUI buddies!! let's pray and hope for the best!!!!!
> 
> Kismat026, that is funny! I'll have my fingers crossed for you. Let me know how it goes!Click to expand...

Hi both, I've got my first ultrasound on the 11th too. Taking my last tablet tomorrow then wait for AF to arrive.

Are you doing injections too?

Good Luck ladies xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## snowflakes120

Just got back from IUI #1. It went well. Hubby's #'s are really freaking good. He had 35 million & 97% motility post wash. However, timing was less than grand. My BBT temp this AM jumped a half a degree indicating that I OV'd yesterday just as I suspected. Alls I can hope for is that I OV'd later than I think - I was having the OV pain (10am yesterday) so the egg would still be alive for today or that some swimmers were able to make it and wait around during our BDing on Tuesday.


----------



## lady luck12

snowflakes120 said:


> Just got back from IUI #1. It went well. Hubby's #'s are really freaking good. He had 35 million & 97% motility post wash. However, timing was less than grand. My BBT temp this AM jumped a half a degree indicating that I OV'd yesterday just as I suspected. Alls I can hope for is that I OV'd later than I think - I was having the OV pain (10am yesterday) so the egg would still be alive for today or that some swimmers were able to make it and wait around during our BDing on Tuesday.

Good luck xxx


----------



## Kismat026

lady luck12 said:


> Laura R said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kismat026 said:
> 
> 
> Hi Laura!! You and I have our ultrasounds on the same day. We can be Sept. IUI buddies!! let's pray and hope for the best!!!!!
> 
> Kismat026, that is funny! I'll have my fingers crossed for you. Let me know how it goes!Click to expand...
> 
> Hi both, I've got my first ultrasound on the 11th too. Taking my last tablet tomorrow then wait for AF to arrive.
> 
> Are you doing injections too?
> 
> Good Luck ladies xxxxxxxxxxClick to expand...

Fantastic there are a few of us for the 11th!!! and it's almost here. weekend is approaching pretty fast!!!


----------



## trytobeamommy

I had my IUI on Saturday Sept. 1st...after a long month of lupron injections..Gonal F and HCG trigger the day before...this 2ww is driving me bonkers


----------



## trytobeamommy

I had my 1st IUI on Septmeber 1st as well!!! fingers crossed and lots of praying


----------



## karenh

*Mrsjennyg:* Sorry the nurses are being to irritating. I hope the Femara next cycle works better for you.
*Lady Luck:* Tired and wiped out would describe me as well. I wish I was looking forward to a relaxing weekend, but it is going to be anything but. Why do you get four days off? That would be SO nice. Today is the last day of your pills! Yay! How soon are you supposed to get af after stopping them? I am still waiting for AF. 
*Snow:* I hope you guys were able to catch you eggie. Sorry the timing isnt perfect. Fingers Crossed you get your BFP this month.
*Trytobeamomy:* I am not looking forward to the TWW as I have never really had one. Not ovulating makes it so there isnt any hope in the tww. I hope this is your last one for a long time.
Looks like Sep 11 will be a big day for this group! Good luck ladies!


----------



## Laura R

lady luck12 said:


> Laura R said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kismat026 said:
> 
> 
> Hi Laura!! You and I have our ultrasounds on the same day. We can be Sept. IUI buddies!! let's pray and hope for the best!!!!!
> 
> Kismat026, that is funny! I'll have my fingers crossed for you. Let me know how it goes!Click to expand...
> 
> Hi both, I've got my first ultrasound on the 11th too. Taking my last tablet tomorrow then wait for AF to arrive.
> 
> Are you doing injections too?
> 
> Good Luck ladies xxxxxxxxxxClick to expand...

Hey there, I am doing the HCG injection to force me to ovulate. Is that what you mean? I did it last month and it made me feel really sick and exhausted. Can't wait to do it again! Haha


----------



## lady luck12

karenh said:


> *Mrsjennyg:* Sorry the nurses are being to irritating. I hope the Femara next cycle works better for you.
> *Lady Luck:* Tired and wiped out would describe me as well. I wish I was looking forward to a relaxing weekend, but it is going to be anything but. Why do you get four days off? That would be SO nice. Today is the last day of your pills! Yay! How soon are you supposed to get af after stopping them? I am still waiting for AF.
> *Snow:* I hope you guys were able to catch you eggie. Sorry the timing isnt perfect. Fingers Crossed you get your BFP this month.
> *Trytobeamomy:* I am not looking forward to the TWW as I have never really had one. Not ovulating makes it so there isnt any hope in the tww. I hope this is your last one for a long time.
> Looks like Sep 11 will be a big day for this group! Good luck ladies!

I always have wkends off buut booked leave for tuesday for my scan, so thought I'd take monday off as well, have an extended wkend.

Going to keep busy in the house, and catch up with family and friends xxxxx


----------



## mommyinwtg

I had my 2nd IUI today. I did get pregnant with my first IUI, but it resulted in a missed miscarriage at 8wks. :cry: I, too, am scared and excited, but also very hopeful that this cycle will be successful.


----------



## lady luck12

mommyinwtg said:


> I had my 2nd IUI today. I did get pregnant with my first IUI, but it resulted in a missed miscarriage at 8wks. :cry: I, too, am scared and excited, but also very hopeful that this cycle will be successful.


So sorry for your loss xxxx
I hope this is it for you hun, keep us posted yeah xx


----------



## karenh

lady luck12 said:


> karenh said:
> 
> 
> *Mrsjennyg:* Sorry the nurses are being to irritating. I hope the Femara next cycle works better for you.
> *Lady Luck:* Tired and wiped out would describe me as well. I wish I was looking forward to a relaxing weekend, but it is going to be anything but. Why do you get four days off? That would be SO nice. Today is the last day of your pills! Yay! How soon are you supposed to get af after stopping them? I am still waiting for AF.
> *Snow:* I hope you guys were able to catch you eggie. Sorry the timing isnt perfect. Fingers Crossed you get your BFP this month.
> *Trytobeamomy:* I am not looking forward to the TWW as I have never really had one. Not ovulating makes it so there isnt any hope in the tww. I hope this is your last one for a long time.
> Looks like Sep 11 will be a big day for this group! Good luck ladies!
> 
> I always have wkends off buut booked leave for tuesday for my scan, so thought I'd take monday off as well, have an extended wkend.
> 
> Going to keep busy in the house, and catch up with family and friends xxxxxClick to expand...

Sounds perfect!


----------



## karenh

lady luck12 said:


> mommyinwtg said:
> 
> 
> I had my 2nd IUI today. I did get pregnant with my first IUI, but it resulted in a missed miscarriage at 8wks. :cry: I, too, am scared and excited, but also very hopeful that this cycle will be successful.
> 
> 
> So sorry for your loss xxxx
> I hope this is it for you hun, keep us posted yeah xxClick to expand...

Took the words right out of my mouth.


----------



## Mrs. T

mommyinwtg said:


> I had my 2nd IUI today. I did get pregnant with my first IUI, but it resulted in a missed miscarriage at 8wks. :cry: I, too, am scared and excited, but also very hopeful that this cycle will be successful.

You're in the same boat as me. I too had a missed miscarriage with my first IUI. I will be trying my second IUI attempt next month and I'm so nervous. I am really crossing everything for you!

:dust:


----------



## snowflakes120

mommyinwtg said:


> I had my 2nd IUI today. I did get pregnant with my first IUI, but it resulted in a missed miscarriage at 8wks. :cry: I, too, am scared and excited, but also very hopeful that this cycle will be successful.

I am so sorry for your MMC. I hope this cycle is successful for you! Where in NC are you? I'm around Charlotte...


----------



## lady luck12

How's everyone doing ?

Where's eveyone at in their cycle ?

I'm still waitting for AF after finishing Norethisterone on Friday.......hurry up lol

:dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Katikins612

Inpatiently waiting for AF to arrive. Should be sometime this Thursday. Set to start Clomid on CD5 (first time with that), and an IUI the day after positive OPK. We opted to self-monitor this time. Hope all is going well with everyone else. I have my fingers crossed for those in the TWW!!


----------



## Kismat026

Hey Ladies so i'm going in for my ultrasound tomorrow morning. But i put in my temps on FF and looks like i already ovulated on Saturday. Can you please check my chart out and see what you ladies think!!!

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/ttc/index.php


----------



## karenh

I am still waiting for AF as well. I finished the progesterone pills last tuesday so it should be any day now. I take famara starting cd3. I am excited! I hope this is a good month for all of us!


----------



## Kismat026

Hi ladies!! So i have my ultrasound tomorrow. But when i put in my temps for this weekend on FF it says i already ovulated on Friday. check my chart out and see what you think...

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/ttc/index.php


----------



## snoil2000

Hi, I'm on cycle day 6 and my estrogen level was still low today. I have been taking 150 iu of Follistim. My dr wants me to go up to 200 iu for tonight and tomorrow and then have more bloodwork and an u/s on cd 8. I had one failed iui last month. I'm hoping this is the month. I am definitely having a down day but I'm going to try to think positively. Good luck to everyone. :thumbup:


----------



## karenh

AF finnaly decided to show her face. I start femara on wednesday and I have my mid cycle us on the 24th. DH isn't sure if he wants to go because he said it was weird last time. Should I tell him I want him to come or just suck it up and go by myself? He would have to meet me there because I would be going during my lunch break.


----------



## snowflakes120

Kismat026 said:


> Hi ladies!! So i have my ultrasound tomorrow. But when i put in my temps for this weekend on FF it says i already ovulated on Friday. check my chart out and see what you think...
> 
> https://www.fertilityfriend.com/ttc/index.php

Hey girl. Your link doesn't work. It goes to the log-in page. Here's how to share your chart with us: Log in with you name. Go to Sharing at the top of the page. Go to Get code. Copy and paste onto here. I'd love to help ya! :thumbup:


----------



## mrsjennyg

Kis I couldn't get your link to work?

I started Letrizole/ Femera last night- really glad I took it at night because it makes me pretty tired. Anyone else have that with Letrizole/Femera? I go on Sunday for my ultrasound :)


----------



## Bellebb

Hi Ladies,

I hope I can join this thread! I am new to all of this, but have been stalking these forums for the past week and 2 days! I had my first IUI Sept. 1st. So I am in the waiting game... Take2 we had our IUI's the same day! :) We have been TTC for 2 and a half years now. Hoping this is our month! I have my blood test Monday the 17th... I can't tell if my symptoms are from the hcg trigger shot or the progesterone suppositories I'm on. All of this is soo confusing...


----------



## Kismat026

Hi Ladies...sorry about that. here's the link...let me know what you girls think

My Ovulation Chart


----------



## lady luck12

Bellebb said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> I hope I can join this thread! I am new to all of this, but have been stalking these forums for the past week and 2 days! I had my first IUI Sept. 1st. So I am in the waiting game... Take2 we had our IUI's the same day! :) We have been TTC for 2 and a half years now. Hoping this is our month! I have my blood test Monday the 17th... I can't tell if my symptoms are from the hcg trigger shot or the progesterone suppositories I'm on. All of this is soo confusing...

Welcome and Good Luck xxxx


----------



## lady luck12

Hey AF has arrived, and in time for my first scan, will post an up date after my appointment.

Hope you all have a lovely day xxx


----------



## Kismat026

So ladies i had my ultrasound this morning and the scan showed a 30 mm follicle on my right ovary!!!!! so let's see what happens. doc said we'll try it naturally this month. i had really sharp pains on sat. on my right side so he said that's a good sign. so more bd'ing tonight/tomorrow/next day. 

anyone know what the normal follicle size is when it drops?


----------



## karenh

Mrsjennyg: Good luck Sunday!! I start Femara/Letrezol tomorrow. 7.5mg and my scan is on the 24th.

Bellebb: Welcome! We will be here with you through this tww. Not fun. Hope you get your BFP and dont have to stick around too long for your sake.

Lady Luck12: Yay! Only one day apart! Good luck at your appointment today!

Kismat026: 30mm sounds great! Good luck catching that egg! Have fun!

AFM: CD2, I start the Femara tomorrow. My periods are painful so today and tomorrow will be torture. I am glad it is here though and we can get this show on the road!


----------



## lady luck12

first scan of the cycle, and all looking good. Start injections tomorrow night, until next Tuesday when I have my next scan.


----------



## Kat S

I was supposed to do an IUI next week or so, but I developed - induced cysts so we have to try again in October. So frustrating to delay!

Good luck to all!!


----------



## karenh

Kat S said:


> I was supposed to do an IUI next week or so, but I developed - induced cysts so we have to try again in October. So frustrating to delay!
> 
> Good luck to all!!

I am so sorry. Good luck next month.


----------



## mrsjennyg

Kat S said:


> I was supposed to do an IUI next week or so, but I developed - induced cysts so we have to try again in October. So frustrating to delay!
> 
> Good luck to all!!

I'm sorry Kat :(


----------



## Katikins612

Sorry to hear. Do you need to do anything for a cyst or will it go away on its own? Good luck with the next cycle! 



Kat S said:


> I was supposed to do an IUI next week or so, but I developed - induced cysts so we have to try again in October. So frustrating to delay!
> 
> Good luck to all!!


----------



## Kat S

Thanks, Ladies! Katikins612, yes, they put me on The Pill to help the cysts resolve. I go back in the morning of September 28th for an ultrasound to see if they have dissipated. They are confident that we can move forward with IUI next month...probably around October 18th give or take a few days. I'm just not sure how I feel about going back on Clomid after it caused the cysts. If the IUI doesn't work and I end up getting cysts again, that means I have to skip November while the new cysts dissipate and wait until December to try another IUI. I feel like I'm causing more problems than I would have naturally by taking this medication!


----------



## mrsjennyg

Kat S said:


> Thanks, Ladies! Katikins612, yes, they put me on The Pill to help the cysts resolve. I go back in the morning of September 28th for an ultrasound to see if they have dissipated. They are confident that we can move forward with IUI next month...probably around October 18th give or take a few days. I'm just not sure how I feel about going back on Clomid after it caused the cysts. If the IUI doesn't work and I end up getting cysts again, that means I have to skip November while the new cysts dissipate and wait until December to try another IUI. I feel like I'm causing more problems than I would have naturally by taking this medication!

Hey Kat my doc didn't like how I responded to Clomid (really thinned my lining) so he has me on Letrizole (Femera) which does the same thing but with fewer side effects. Maybe ask about that? I understand your fears!


----------



## karenh

mrsjennyg said:


> Kat S said:
> 
> 
> Thanks, Ladies! Katikins612, yes, they put me on The Pill to help the cysts resolve. I go back in the morning of September 28th for an ultrasound to see if they have dissipated. They are confident that we can move forward with IUI next month...probably around October 18th give or take a few days. I'm just not sure how I feel about going back on Clomid after it caused the cysts. If the IUI doesn't work and I end up getting cysts again, that means I have to skip November while the new cysts dissipate and wait until December to try another IUI. I feel like I'm causing more problems than I would have naturally by taking this medication!
> 
> Hey Kat my doc didn't like how I responded to Clomid (really thinned my lining) so he has me on Letrizole (Femera) which does the same thing but with fewer side effects. Maybe ask about that? I understand your fears!Click to expand...

Exactly what I was going to say. I was on Clomid and it did a number on me. Now I am on CD5 and day 3 of the femara. I haven't noticed any of the symptoms I had with Clomid. That is wonderful. My U/s is scheduled for the 24th. I can't wait. That seems like forever away.


----------



## mrsjennyg

karenh said:


> mrsjennyg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kat S said:
> 
> 
> Thanks, Ladies! Katikins612, yes, they put me on The Pill to help the cysts resolve. I go back in the morning of September 28th for an ultrasound to see if they have dissipated. They are confident that we can move forward with IUI next month...probably around October 18th give or take a few days. I'm just not sure how I feel about going back on Clomid after it caused the cysts. If the IUI doesn't work and I end up getting cysts again, that means I have to skip November while the new cysts dissipate and wait until December to try another IUI. I feel like I'm causing more problems than I would have naturally by taking this medication!
> 
> Hey Kat my doc didn't like how I responded to Clomid (really thinned my lining) so he has me on Letrizole (Femera) which does the same thing but with fewer side effects. Maybe ask about that? I understand your fears!Click to expand...
> 
> Exactly what I was going to say. I was on Clomid and it did a number on me. Now I am on CD5 and day 3 of the femara. I haven't noticed any of the symptoms I had with Clomid. That is wonderful. My U/s is scheduled for the 24th. I can't wait. That seems like forever away.Click to expand...

I finished my last Letrizole/femera pills last night. Only side effects I had was it make me pretty tired, why I took them at night, and my face broke out. I was a little moody but def nothing compared to the Clomid. I have my u/s on Sunday so I am interested to see how I responded


----------



## WTBmyBFP

Kat S--I did 5 iui cycles before my super sticky beans and used Gonal F but still got cysts each time. It may be one of those things you have to deal with. Hopefully another medication will be easier on you, but be aware that some girls just overstimulate easier than others.

Hopefully they can monitor you a little more closely and lower your dose a bit so you can have the IUI (but again may cyst up afterwards).


----------



## WTBmyBFP

mommyinwtg said:


> I had my 2nd IUI today. I did get pregnant with my first IUI, but it resulted in a missed miscarriage at 8wks. :cry: I, too, am scared and excited, but also very hopeful that this cycle will be successful.

:hugs:

Just know you can still get your forever baby! Huge :hugs:

Sometimes the one you loose can be the angel baby helping your sticky bean(s) stay put!!


----------



## lady luck12

Hi Ladies,
How's everyone doing today?
I'm rough today, had a banging headache all day : - (
Injections didn't go too well last night, had a red mark, hot, and blotchy after the first injection - just hope I did it right.
2 more tonight..............oh this is fun and to top it all off, AF is still here too. Roll on next week, when it's BD time and my scan xxxxxxxxx


----------



## karenh

mrsjennyg said:


> karenh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mrsjennyg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kat S said:
> 
> 
> Thanks, Ladies! Katikins612, yes, they put me on The Pill to help the cysts resolve. I go back in the morning of September 28th for an ultrasound to see if they have dissipated. They are confident that we can move forward with IUI next month...probably around October 18th give or take a few days. I'm just not sure how I feel about going back on Clomid after it caused the cysts. If the IUI doesn't work and I end up getting cysts again, that means I have to skip November while the new cysts dissipate and wait until December to try another IUI. I feel like I'm causing more problems than I would have naturally by taking this medication!
> 
> Hey Kat my doc didn't like how I responded to Clomid (really thinned my lining) so he has me on Letrizole (Femera) which does the same thing but with fewer side effects. Maybe ask about that? I understand your fears!Click to expand...
> 
> Exactly what I was going to say. I was on Clomid and it did a number on me. Now I am on CD5 and day 3 of the femara. I haven't noticed any of the symptoms I had with Clomid. That is wonderful. My U/s is scheduled for the 24th. I can't wait. That seems like forever away.Click to expand...
> 
> I finished my last Letrizole/femera pills last night. Only side effects I had was it make me pretty tired, why I took them at night, and my face broke out. I was a little moody but def nothing compared to the Clomid. I have my u/s on Sunday so I am interested to see how I respondedClick to expand...

Yay, good luck Sunday!


----------



## Kat S

mrsjennyg said:


> Hey Kat my doc didn't like how I responded to Clomid (really thinned my lining) so he has me on Letrizole (Femera) which does the same thing but with fewer side effects. Maybe ask about that? I understand your fears!

Yes, I think that is exactly what I'll do! After finding out about Femara because of you ladies (THANK YOU!!), I know I have another option. Hopefully my insurance will cover it. It's not an injectable, so I'm sure they will.


----------



## Kat S

karenh said:


> mrsjennyg said:
> 
> 
> Hey Kat my doc didn't like how I responded to Clomid (really thinned my lining) so he has me on Letrizole (Femera) which does the same thing but with fewer side effects. Maybe ask about that? I understand your fears!
> 
> Exactly what I was going to say. I was on Clomid and it did a number on me. Now I am on CD5 and day 3 of the femara. I haven't noticed any of the symptoms I had with Clomid. That is wonderful. My U/s is scheduled for the 24th. I can't wait. That seems like forever away.Click to expand...

Oh, Karenh, you are a week away from your U/S! Light at the end of the tunnel for this month's testing. Yay! I hope you get the green light!

I think you ladies are so right and I need to take control and ask to be switched to Femara. I really can't understand why they are not suggesting this. Why did I have to find out that I have another option from a fertility chat board?? :shrug: Pretty mad. Makes so much more sense to use a medication that doesn't cause cysts when it's been proven that I am prone to get them on the other med.


----------



## Kat S

WTBmyBFP said:


> Kat S--I did 5 iui cycles before my super sticky beans and used Gonal F but still got cysts each time. It may be one of those things you have to deal with. Hopefully another medication will be easier on you, but be aware that some girls just overstimulate easier than others.
> 
> Hopefully they can monitor you a little more closely and lower your dose a bit so you can have the IUI (but again may cyst up afterwards).

Ooooh, ok. That's good to know. OK, I'll calm down a little :thumbup: I'm still going to ask to be switched to Femara. Just to get rid of the hot flashes would be a blessing!

And OH MY STARS...triplets?! That is SO exciting! My mom is a twin, and my dad's father is a twin, and HIS grandfather was a twin, so even without drugs I might conceive twins. I kind of secretly hope I do, but I'm keeping that secret wish to myself as to not horrify my petrified husband.


----------



## wannabemomma

Hi ladies! Was wondering if I could join your board. I am scheduled to have my mid cycle ultrasound on Monday and hopefully IUI on Wednesday morning. This will be our first IUI cycle. Not sure why just feeling a bit nervous about it. Trying to stay calm and relaxed. I think everytime we change move to the next step I can not help to get my hopes up even more. Good luck to everyone!!

:dust:


----------



## Kat S

mrsjennyg said:


> I finished my last Letrizole/femera pills last night. Only side effects I had was it make me pretty tired, why I took them at night, and my face broke out. I was a little moody but def nothing compared to the Clomid. I have my u/s on Sunday so I am interested to see how I responded

SUNDAY SUNDAY SUNDAY!! You must be so excited! Reminds me of that song "Tomorrow" by Morrissey
:serenade: "Tomorrow. Will it really come?" :serenade:

I hope you get your green light!


----------



## babygirl1245

Hey
I would like to join. I'm 27 and will be doing my first iui with donor serm next month. I'm single and nervous lol


----------



## mrsjennyg

Kat S said:


> mrsjennyg said:
> 
> 
> I finished my last Letrizole/femera pills last night. Only side effects I had was it make me pretty tired, why I took them at night, and my face broke out. I was a little moody but def nothing compared to the Clomid. I have my u/s on Sunday so I am interested to see how I responded
> 
> SUNDAY SUNDAY SUNDAY!! You must be so excited! Reminds me of that song "Tomorrow" by Morrissey
> :serenade: "Tomorrow. Will it really come?" :serenade:
> 
> I hope you get your green light!Click to expand...

Thanks Kat! It sucks that I have to get up really early to go for the u/s but oh well. With the clomid I produced 6 follicles and my lining was a little thinner than he would have liked but we proceeded with the IUI because 4 of the follies was on my non tube side and he said that I could still get pregnant with the thin lining... clealry it didnt work though! Very interested to see how the Letrizole worked out. My insurance covered the Letrizole (generic Femera) 100% - I was shocked when I did t have a co-pay but I only had to pay $10 for the clomid.

Welcome babygirl! What kind of meds are you taking?

Good luck everyone!


----------



## karenh

Kat S said:


> mrsjennyg said:
> 
> 
> Hey Kat my doc didn't like how I responded to Clomid (really thinned my lining) so he has me on Letrizole (Femera) which does the same thing but with fewer side effects. Maybe ask about that? I understand your fears!
> 
> Yes, I think that is exactly what I'll do! After finding out about Femara because of you ladies (THANK YOU!!), I know I have another option. Hopefully my insurance will cover it. It's not an injectable, so I'm sure they will.Click to expand...

The nice thing about femara is that it isn't technicaly a fertility drug. It is actually used to treat/preven breast cancer. Fertility is an off lable use. Becauase of that most insurences will cover it even if they don't cover fertility!


----------



## karenh

wannabemomma said:


> Hi ladies! Was wondering if I could join your board. I am scheduled to have my mid cycle ultrasound on Monday and hopefully IUI on Wednesday morning. This will be our first IUI cycle. Not sure why just feeling a bit nervous about it. Trying to stay calm and relaxed. I think everytime we change move to the next step I can not help to get my hopes up even more. Good luck to everyone!!
> 
> :dust:

It is the same with me. Each new step I get hopefukl again. That is getting hard though. Welcome!


----------



## karenh

babygirl1245 said:


> Hey
> I would like to join. I'm 27 and will be doing my first iui with donor serm next month. I'm single and nervous lol

I am 27 as well. Welcome! Good luck next month. I can't imagine haveing to go through this alone. How do you do it? I hope you have a good support group. We will be here for you!


----------



## augustluvers

I would love to join you ladies!

I'm currently cycle day 3. I was given Tamoxifen instead of clomid. We are doing a timed intercourse cycle this month and if no pregnancy then October will be an IUI cycle. I have already done three IUI cycles a year ago. 

I just really need a group to chat with :blush:


----------



## Laura R

Hey everyone! I had my ultrasound and there was one "good" egg and one "marginal" egg. IUI was more painful this time, had some trouble getting the tube in. Oh fun! Anyway, I'm just 3DPO so have to wait until Oct 1st to test. The TWW begins! Need to keep myself busy and distracted. I've been having some cramps in my lower abdomin and overall just feeling tired and sick. It's probably just side effects from my HCG but hopefully my egg is fertilized and on it way! ;)


----------



## Kat S

Laura, so glad your IUI is done and now you are in the coveted TWW! I can't wait to be where you are! Sending you :dust: and hoping for good news in October!


----------



## babygirl1245

Hi mrsjennyG thank you I will be taking femara from day 3-7 and progesterone after the iui its alot to take in but I'm.excited as well as nervous wondering about femara and the progesterone how is the combination?


----------



## babygirl1245

Hello KarenH well next month will be my first try at donor iui I'm excited but nervous I have only told 2 friends they are supportive but don't really understand why I'm doing this lol I think they think I'm crazy but I don't care I'm.excited haven't met the right guy and I don't want to wait so I welcome more support. By the way how do you respond directly to a quote like how you did to mine? Thank you


----------



## babygirl1245

Hi mrsjennyG thank you I will be taking femara from day 3-7 and progesterone after the iui its alot to take in but I'm.excited as well as nervous wondering about femara and the progesterone how is the combination?


----------



## lady luck12

How's everyone today?

I'm still having awful headaches, and noticed when doing my injections tonight, that last nights jabs have bruised; just hope I'm doing them right.

Only one lot to do tomorrw now, then scan. Hopefull, I won't have to take any more then, but we'll see.

Where is everyone else in their journey, keeping everything crossed for those who are in the tww xxxxx


----------



## mrsjennyg

(partial repost from September IUI)

Well ladies... had my u/s this morning and wasn't the best news but was good news in a way I guess. First, last time on the clomid my lining wasn't even 3 and this time on Letrizole my lining was almost 6, which they said 7 was optimal so that's better. Last time in clomid I has 6 big follies (4 on my non tube side) but this time I only have one big one...and it's on the non tube side :cry: so the IUI is cancelled for this month. They said to BD because there is a very small small chance that the egg could travel over to the good side...but I'm not holding any stock in that. I have 3 small follies on the good side but she doesn't think they are going to mature. Gah this so majorly sucks. I wasnt prepared for this news because I just assumed I would have good follies on both sides. I asked about the baby aspirin for my lining since I heard about it on here winkwink:) and she said that there aren't enough studies to suggest it helps but it couldn't hurt. 
I was in a pretty horrible mood all day- had my own little pity party, haha. I'm coming to terms with the whole thing and I don't think I'll be using any opks this month. I'll still keep temping and we'll BD but like I said, I'm not going to get my hopes up.

Hope everyone else is in better shape than me!


----------



## cassieakasam

Hubby and I have been TTC since the beginning of the year with no luck. I'm 37 so time is of the essence. hubby has no issues but I don't seem to ovulate without assistance, plus my thyroid is hypoactive. I'm on thyroid meds and we've tried various doses of Femara but still no BFP. BOO!!!!!
This cycle the doctor suggested that we do an IUI for this cycle. So I did 7.5 mg of Femara for 10 days and when I went in for my CD 12 US I had 1 17mm follicle. I triggered on CD13 @ 9pm and had my IUI at noon on CD 14. I am currently on CD 19 and the only symptom that I have is a dull cramping/throbbing on my lower left side. I'm trying not to poas until CD 28 but I don't think I will have that kind of will power.


----------



## Katikins612

So sorry to hear your cycle was cancelled. As crappy as it is, take this cycle to relax and de-stress. No TWW worries, etc. Just BD as you wish and look forward to the next round. Lots of luck and baby dust!


AFM - AF finally arrived today. I'll begin taking 50mg of Clomid on CD5. A tad worried about taking this, especially since I ovulate each month on my own. DH has had some marginal SA results, so our RE suspects this to be our fertility issue. Anyway, this is our first round of IUI, and we are self-monitoring, so im not getting my hopes up. Lots of luck to everyone. Hope to see some BFPs here real soon!



mrsjennyg said:


> (partial repost from September IUI)
> 
> Well ladies... had my u/s this morning and wasn't the best news but was good news in a way I guess. First, last time on the clomid my lining wasn't even 3 and this time on Letrizole my lining was almost 6, which they said 7 was optimal so that's better. Last time in clomid I has 6 big follies (4 on my non tube side) but this time I only have one big one...and it's on the non tube side :cry: so the IUI is cancelled for this month. They said to BD because there is a very small small chance that the egg could travel over to the good side...but I'm not holding any stock in that. I have 3 small follies on the good side but she doesn't think they are going to mature. Gah this so majorly sucks. I wasnt prepared for this news because I just assumed I would have good follies on both sides. I asked about the baby aspirin for my lining since I heard about it on here winkwink:) and she said that there aren't enough studies to suggest it helps but it couldn't hurt.
> I was in a pretty horrible mood all day- had my own little pity party, haha. I'm coming to terms with the whole thing and I don't think I'll be using any opks this month. I'll still keep temping and we'll BD but like I said, I'm not going to get my hopes up.
> 
> Hope everyone else is in better shape than me!


----------



## Kismat026

Hi Ladies hope everyone is doing well!! AFM i could be 11dpo that is when i could have ovulated. I haven't felt anything so who knows. We didn't do an IUI this month, doc said to try it naturally after my u/s showed a 30mm follicle. So i'm really hoping that we caught the eggy!!! i won't test until after next week. my temps have been going down though. Is it normal for your temp to go down and then spike back up after ovulation?


----------



## Laura R

When will everybody be testing this month? My big day is October 1st so will just sit here and wait until then....seems so long! Had a lot of cramping over the weekend but feel pretty normal now so not sure what to think. I know they always say that no symptons may still mean you're pregnant but I'd love a sympton or two right about now just to keep me going for the next two week!


----------



## mrsjennyg

Hey Kat- my nurse called today and said the doc wants me to do injectable meds for next cycle... EKK! So during this cycle I have a couple videos to watch an a talk with the doc... We'll see!

Kis when you are going to ovulate your temp dips and then spikes up. After 3 days of high temps that when you can confirm ovulation. Your temps then stay high buy if you are going to get AF they will start to fall prior. Have you ovulated yet? Are you cd11 (cycle day) or 11dpo (days past ovulation)? I think I am confused by you asking about temping when you ovulate :)


----------



## Kismat026

mrsjennyg said:


> Hey Kat- my nurse called today and said the doc wants me to do injectable meds for next cycle... EKK! So during this cycle I have a couple videos to watch an a talk with the doc... We'll see!
> 
> Kis when you are going to ovulate your temp dips and then spikes. After 3 days of high temps that when you can confirm ovulation. Your temps then stay high buy if you are going to get AF they will start to fall prior. Have you ovulated yet? Are you cd11 (cycle day) or 11dpo (days past ovulation)? I think I am confused by you asking about temping when you ovulate :)

Hi MrsJenny: Thanks for the info. I already ovulated. I went in for an ultrasound last Tuesday and had a 30 mm follicle. So doc said we won't do anything and will just try naturally. So hubby and i bd'd as much as we could the following 2 days. So i should either be 9dpo or 11dpo. According to FF i ovulated on 9/7. When i went in on 9/11 for my ultrasound the 30mm follicle was still there. so i'm thinking any time in the next 2 days it would have dropped.


----------



## wannabemomma

Hey ladies! Went in for my mid cycle ultra sound and I only had one follie at 18. My doc wants to still do an IUI. What are your thoughts? Does that seem to small to you? There was only one but she kept saying all you need is one.
Just not sure if I should spend all that money on something so small.


----------



## pachy

Hi ladies, i had my first IUI on the 14 of this month. fingers crossed for this month


----------



## pachy

Laura R said:


> When will everybody be testing this month? My big day is October 1st so will just sit here and wait until then....seems so long! Had a lot of cramping over the weekend but feel pretty normal now so not sure what to think. I know they always say that no symptons may still mean you're pregnant but I'd love a sympton or two right about now just to keep me going for the next two week!

Me too, i test October 1st too,its seem so far away though.


----------



## mrsjennyg

wannabemomma said:


> Hey ladies! Went in for my mid cycle ultra sound and I only had one follie at 18. My doc wants to still do an IUI. What are your thoughts? Does that seem to small to you? There was only one but she kept saying all you need is one.
> Just not sure if I should spend all that money on something so small.

Hi wannabe- what meds did you take? I just found out wih Letrizole/Femera you usually only get one maybe two follies. I mean, if the doc says it looks good then I would trust her but if you are on a med where usually a lot I follies are produced (like clomid) then I would be concerned as to why I only had one.
FX for you!


----------



## mrsjennyg

Kismat026 said:


> mrsjennyg said:
> 
> 
> Hey Kat- my nurse called today and said the doc wants me to do injectable meds for next cycle... EKK! So during this cycle I have a couple videos to watch an a talk with the doc... We'll see!
> 
> Kis when you are going to ovulate your temp dips and then spikes. After 3 days of high temps that when you can confirm ovulation. Your temps then stay high buy if you are going to get AF they will start to fall prior. Have you ovulated yet? Are you cd11 (cycle day) or 11dpo (days past ovulation)? I think I am confused by you asking about temping when you ovulate :)
> 
> Hi MrsJenny: Thanks for the info. I already ovulated. I went in for an ultrasound last Tuesday and had a 30 mm follicle. So doc said we won't do anything and will just try naturally. So hubby and i bd'd as much as we could the following 2 days. So i should either be 9dpo or 11dpo. According to FF i ovulated on 9/7. When i went in on 9/11 for my ultrasound the 30mm follicle was still there. so i'm thinking any time in the next 2 days it would have dropped.Click to expand...

Ohhhh ok gotcha! Were you using opks or just temping? I would think as long as you bd'd around when you think you ov then your bases should be covered! GL!


----------



## snowflakes120

IUI #1 worked for me. I got a beta done today and HCG came back at 63 and Progesterone was 30. I don't have many symptoms - just some slightly sore BB's. That's it!


----------



## karenh

LauraR: I hope your egg is fertilizing too! Fingers crossed for you!

Babygirl1245: to respond to a quote directly you hit the reply with quote button. It is the first one on the left. I totally understand about feeling like you need a baby now. I know people say 27 is young and you still have time. But I am feeling so old and my clock is for sure ticking. I hope you get your little bundle of joy and find the support you need here.

Lady Luck12: How are you doing today? Hopefully you have now taken your last shot. Let us know how tomorrow goes! Good luck!

Mrsjennyg: I am sorry you are out this month. I hope the shots work better for you.

Cassieakasam: It is hard for sure, and I dont have the will power. I hope the IUI works for you!

Katikins: Good luck! That is a low dose of Clomid so hopefully it will get you a really good egg.

AFM: Took my last dose of Femara last night. I am on CD 8 and I am so tired of bleeding. It is making me irritable. I am made at DH because he doesnt get it. I really think he should have to go through this. It is his turn. I have my U/s next Monday. Feels like forever, but I am excited! Cant wait!


----------



## Laura R

pachy said:


> Laura R said:
> 
> 
> When will everybody be testing this month? My big day is October 1st so will just sit here and wait until then....seems so long! Had a lot of cramping over the weekend but feel pretty normal now so not sure what to think. I know they always say that no symptons may still mean you're pregnant but I'd love a sympton or two right about now just to keep me going for the next two week!
> 
> Me too, i test October 1st too,its seem so far away though.Click to expand...

I know! Let's keep our fingers crossed for each other! Let me know what happens. Last month I got AF earlier than my test date which was crappy but also a relief because I didn't have to wait any longer to have a glass of wine.:winkwink:


----------



## lady luck12

snowflakes120 said:


> IUI #1 worked for me. I got a beta done today and HCG came back at 63 and Progesterone was 30. I don't have many symptoms - just some slightly sore BB's. That's it!

Fantastic news :happydance::happydance:
Congratulations xxxxxxxxxx[/COLOR]


----------



## lady luck12

karenh said:


> LauraR: I hope your egg is fertilizing too! Fingers crossed for you!
> 
> Babygirl1245: to respond to a quote directly you hit the reply with quote button. It is the first one on the left. I totally understand about feeling like you need a baby now. I know people say 27 is young and you still have time. But I am feeling so old and my clock is for sure ticking. I hope you get your little bundle of joy and find the support you need here.
> 
> Lady Luck12: How are you doing today? Hopefully you have now taken your last shot. Let us know how tomorrow goes! Good luck!
> 
> Mrsjennyg: I am sorry you are out this month. I hope the shots work better for you.
> 
> Cassieakasam: It is hard for sure, and I dont have the will power. I hope the IUI works for you!
> 
> Katikins: Good luck! That is a low dose of Clomid so hopefully it will get you a really good egg.
> 
> AFM: Took my last dose of Femara last night. I am on CD 8 and I am so tired of bleeding. It is making me irritable. I am made at DH because he doesnt get it. I really think he should have to go through this. It is his turn. I have my U/s next Monday. Feels like forever, but I am excited! Cant wait!

Thanks Karen, still having headaches, taken injections now, hopefully that's it, but depends what they say after the scan tomorrow now. Sorry if tmi, but having ewcm today ???
update you all tomorrow afternoon xxxxxxxxx


----------



## lady luck12

LauraR: hope your egg is fertilizing too! Keeping everything crossed for you x

Babygirl1245: How you doing ?

Mrsjennyg: sorry to hear you are out this month. Hopesfully the shots will work better for you.

Cassieakasam: Hope IUI works for you xx

Katikins: Good luck! 

Karen: Know what you mean about the OH, mine is driving me crazying. I've been panicing over the injections, if I'm doing them right and he tells me 'I've had enough' !!!
If he did, lol. Hang in there love. Hopefully September will fly by and we'll all be testing real soon 

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Kismat026

snowflakes120 said:


> iui #1 worked for me. I got a beta done today and hcg came back at 63 and progesterone was 30. I don't have many symptoms - just some slightly sore bb's. That's it!

congrats!!!


----------



## karenh

snowflakes120 said:


> IUI #1 worked for me. I got a beta done today and HCG came back at 63 and Progesterone was 30. I don't have many symptoms - just some slightly sore BB's. That's it!

OH my gosh, how did I miss this yesterday?!? Congrats! That is wonderful!:happydance:


----------



## karenh

lady luck12 said:


> karenh said:
> 
> 
> LauraR: I hope your egg is fertilizing too! Fingers crossed for you!
> 
> Babygirl1245: to respond to a quote directly you hit the reply with quote button. It is the first one on the left. I totally understand about feeling like you need a baby now. I know people say 27 is young and you still have time. But I am feeling so old and my clock is for sure ticking. I hope you get your little bundle of joy and find the support you need here.
> 
> Lady Luck12: How are you doing today? Hopefully you have now taken your last shot. Let us know how tomorrow goes! Good luck!
> 
> Mrsjennyg: I am sorry you are out this month. I hope the shots work better for you.
> 
> Cassieakasam: It is hard for sure, and I dont have the will power. I hope the IUI works for you!
> 
> Katikins: Good luck! That is a low dose of Clomid so hopefully it will get you a really good egg.
> 
> AFM: Took my last dose of Femara last night. I am on CD 8 and I am so tired of bleeding. It is making me irritable. I am made at DH because he doesnt get it. I really think he should have to go through this. It is his turn. I have my U/s next Monday. Feels like forever, but I am excited! Cant wait!
> 
> Thanks Karen, still having headaches, taken injections now, hopefully that's it, but depends what they say after the scan tomorrow now. Sorry if tmi, but having ewcm today ???
> update you all tomorrow afternoon xxxxxxxxxClick to expand...

I don't think there is ever tmi here. Feel free to share. Hopefully after your appointment you can stop the injections and you head ache can go away. I am sorry it has lasted so long.


----------



## Kismat026

Hi ladies: here is my chart for all you chart stalkers!! give it a look and let me know what you think...i don't feel anything at all...am 11dpo

My Ovulation Chart


----------



## noelcallum

Hi ladies, 
Mind if I join you? I am new to the board and am starting femara plus trigger plus iui in October. I am currently in the 2ww of a natural cycle. 
I really hope femara works!!


----------



## snoil2000

Laura R said:


> When will everybody be testing this month? My big day is October 1st so will just sit here and wait until then....seems so long! Had a lot of cramping over the weekend but feel pretty normal now so not sure what to think. I know they always say that no symptons may still mean you're pregnant but I'd love a sympton or two right about now just to keep me going for the next two week!

Hi Laura, I'm testing oct 1 too. I just had my iui this am. How are you feeling? I'm pretty crampy right now. Hope you're doing well. Please keep me posted.


----------



## snoil2000

pachy said:


> Hi ladies, i had my first IUI on the 14 of this month. fingers crossed for this month

Pachy, I had my iui this am and my dr said I could test on oct 1 as well. Let's hope we both get BFPs. How are you feeling?


----------



## lady luck12

:cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry:
Not good today, been very emotional and crying alot after my scan today, wasn't expecting bad news.

I have been told I have fluid in my left tube, if it doesn't go by Friday (when I have my next scan) then they will have to cancell IUI and I'll have to have yet another operation and hiigh chance of them removing my tube.
If this happpens then I'll have to be moved on to IVF.


ALSO, if that wasn't bad enough, I have FOUR mature folliies, so have to reduce my injections to slow them down, hopefully not all of them. If the 4 contiune to develop they will have to cancell IUI, incase all 4 fertilize.

So, notlookking good at all ladies. It's knocked me for six. So down, feel like giving up. 


Hoping the rest of you lovely ladies have good results, keeping my eye on here xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Laura R

snoil2000 said:


> Laura R said:
> 
> 
> When will everybody be testing this month? My big day is October 1st so will just sit here and wait until then....seems so long! Had a lot of cramping over the weekend but feel pretty normal now so not sure what to think. I know they always say that no symptons may still mean you're pregnant but I'd love a sympton or two right about now just to keep me going for the next two week!
> 
> Hi Laura, I'm testing oct 1 too. I just had my iui this am. How are you feeling? I'm pretty crampy right now. Hope you're doing well. Please keep me posted.Click to expand...

Hi! I felt really crampy and exhausted after my IUI. Now I feel pretty normal but trying to just take it easy. I hope you start to feel better soon. I find it takes a day or two to feel better after IUI. Keep me posted as well and fingers crossed!


----------



## Kat S

lady luck12 said:


> :cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry:
> Not good today, been very emotional and crying alot after my scan today, wasn't expecting bad news.
> 
> I have been told I have fluid in my left tube, if it doesn't go by Friday (when I have my next scan) then they will have to cancell IUI and I'll have to have yet another operation and hiigh chance of them removing my tube.
> If this happpens then I'll have to be moved on to IVF.
> 
> 
> ALSO, if that wasn't bad enough, I have FOUR mature folliies, so have to reduce my injections to slow them down, hopefully not all of them. If the 4 contiune to develop they will have to cancell IUI, incase all 4 fertilize.
> 
> So, notlookking good at all ladies. It's knocked me for six. So down, feel like giving up.
> 
> 
> Hoping the rest of you lovely ladies have good results, keeping my eye on here xxxxxxxxxxx

Oh no! All we can do is hope for the best and that the fluid dissipates. I know JUST how it feels to have a "bad" checkup and have your IUI postponed, so I am right there with you. Hoping for the best possible outcome to this situation!


----------



## Redhead7211

Lady Luck-Sorry for your bad news today :hugs: Hopefully the fluid will disappear for your scan Friday.

Those ladies who are in the TWW-Best of luck! 

I had my mid cycle ultrasound today on CD 11. My left ovary (which had the lead follicle last cycle) had no follies this cycle. My right ovary has 3 follies, the largest one is only 17.5mm, the other 2 are around 14.5mm. My RE recommended triggering Thursday before 11am, IUI #3 is scheduled for Friday at 11:30am. This is our third IUI, second medicated so we are hoping this one works! 

Baby Dust to All!!


----------



## snoil2000

Laura R said:


> Hi! I felt really crampy and exhausted after my IUI. Now I feel pretty normal but trying to just take it easy. I hope you start to feel better soon. I find it takes a day or two to feel better after IUI. Keep me posted as well and fingers crossed!

Is this your first iui? This is my 2nd try. August cycle didn't work. 2 mature follicles and BFN. This time I had 4 mature follicles but they are all on my right side so I don't know if that's great. I think it's better to have them on each side.


----------



## snoil2000

Kat S said:


> lady luck12 said:
> 
> 
> :cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry:
> Not good today, been very emotional and crying alot after my scan today, wasn't expecting bad news.
> 
> I have been told I have fluid in my left tube, if it doesn't go by Friday (when I have my next scan) then they will have to cancell IUI and I'll have to have yet another operation and hiigh chance of them removing my tube.
> If this happpens then I'll have to be moved on to IVF.
> 
> 
> ALSO, if that wasn't bad enough, I have FOUR mature folliies, so have to reduce my injections to slow them down, hopefully not all of them. If the 4 contiune to develop they will have to cancell IUI, incase all 4 fertilize.
> 
> So, notlookking good at all ladies. It's knocked me for six. So down, feel like giving up.
> 
> 
> Hoping the rest of you lovely ladies have good results, keeping my eye on here xxxxxxxxxxx[/
> 
> I hope your day gets better and that you have good news Friday. :flower::flower:Click to expand...


----------



## snoil2000

Good luck!!


----------



## want2beamamma

Anyone starting CD 1 next week ??
I will be doing my first IUI in October!!!!
On CD 2-6 I will be taking 100mg of clomid.
Hoping to find a buddy to share the experience with :)


----------



## babygirl1245

karenh said:


> LauraR: I hope your egg is fertilizing too! Fingers crossed for you!
> 
> Babygirl1245: to respond to a quote directly you hit the reply with quote button. It is the first one on the left. I totally understand about feeling like you need a baby now. I know people say 27 is young and you still have time. But I am feeling so old and my clock is for sure ticking. I hope you get your little bundle of joy and find the support you need here.
> 
> Lady Luck12: How are you doing today? Hopefully you have now taken your last shot. Let us know how tomorrow goes! Good luck!
> 
> Mrsjennyg: I am sorry you are out this month. I hope the shots work better for you.
> 
> Cassieakasam: It is hard for sure, and I dont have the will power. I hope the IUI works for you!
> 
> Katikins: Good luck! That is a low dose of Clomid so hopefully it will get you a really good egg.
> 
> AFM: Took my last dose of Femara last night. I am on CD 8 and I am so tired of bleeding. It is making me irritable. I am made at DH because he doesnt get it. I really think he should have to go through this. It is his turn. I have my U/s next Monday. Feels like forever, but I am excited! Cant wait!

Yes I am at the stage in my life where I want to be a mother. I'm getting excited as the time is winding down. I'm just waiting for lady red to come then it's time to start ttc femara days 5 to 7 . How is your ttc journey?


----------



## babygirl1245

lady luck12 said:


> LauraR: hope your egg is fertilizing too! Keeping everything crossed for you x
> 
> Babygirl1245: How you doing ?
> 
> Mrsjennyg: sorry to hear you are out this month. Hopesfully the shots will work better for you.
> 
> Cassieakasam: Hope IUI works for you xx
> 
> Katikins: Good luck!
> 
> Karen: Know what you mean about the OH, mine is driving me crazying. I've been panicing over the injections, if I'm doing them right and he tells me 'I've had enough' !!!
> If he did, lol. Hang in there love. Hopefully September will fly by and we'll all be testing real soon
> 
> xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

Hi well I've chosen and ordered my donor Sperm so now I'm just waiting for lady red to show and then my first iui cycle will begin! I'm nervous excited and scared its not gonna work


----------



## babygirl1245

snoil2000 said:


> Kat S said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lady luck12 said:
> 
> 
> :cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry:
> Not good today, been very emotional and crying alot after my scan today, wasn't expecting bad news.
> 
> I have been told I have fluid in my left tube, if it doesn't go by Friday (when I have my next scan) then they will have to cancell IUI and I'll have to have yet another operation and hiigh chance of them removing my tube.
> If this happpens then I'll have to be moved on to IVF.
> 
> 
> ALSO, if that wasn't bad enough, I have FOUR mature folliies, so have to reduce my injections to slow them down, hopefully not all of them. If the 4 contiune to develop they will have to cancell IUI, incase all 4 fertilize.
> 
> So, notlookking good at all ladies. It's knocked me for six. So down, feel like giving up.
> 
> 
> Hoping the rest of you lovely ladies have good results, keeping my eye on here xxxxxxxxxxx[/
> 
> I hope your day gets better and that you have good news Friday. :flower::flower:
> 
> I'm praying that this will be resolved by next doctor appointment. I'm sorry you are experiencing this and don't give up just stay ositive:wacko:Click to expand...Click to expand...


----------



## lady luck12

Redhead7211 said:


> Lady Luck-Sorry for your bad news today :hugs: Hopefully the fluid will disappear for your scan Friday.
> 
> Those ladies who are in the TWW-Best of luck!
> 
> I had my mid cycle ultrasound today on CD 11. My left ovary (which had the lead follicle last cycle) had no follies this cycle. My right ovary has 3 follies, the largest one is only 17.5mm, the other 2 are around 14.5mm. My RE recommended triggering Thursday before 11am, IUI #3 is scheduled for Friday at 11:30am. This is our third IUI, second medicated so we are hoping this one works!
> 
> Baby Dust to All!!

Thanks and good luck for Friday, hope it works for this cycle xxx


----------



## mommyinwtg

Mrs. T said:


> mommyinwtg said:
> 
> 
> I had my 2nd IUI today. I did get pregnant with my first IUI, but it resulted in a missed miscarriage at 8wks. :cry: I, too, am scared and excited, but also very hopeful that this cycle will be successful.
> 
> You're in the same boat as me. I too had a missed miscarriage with my first IUI. I will be trying my second IUI attempt next month and I'm so nervous. I am really crossing everything for you!
> 
> :dust:Click to expand...

Thanks very much. I'm a bit scared to get my hopes up. :hugs: and :dust: to you, and to all of us ladies.


----------



## mommyinwtg

snowflakes120 said:


> mommyinwtg said:
> 
> 
> I had my 2nd IUI today. I did get pregnant with my first IUI, but it resulted in a missed miscarriage at 8wks. :cry: I, too, am scared and excited, but also very hopeful that this cycle will be successful.
> 
> I am so sorry for your MMC. I hope this cycle is successful for you! Where in NC are you? I'm around Charlotte...Click to expand...

Small world! I'm in Charlotte as well.


----------



## mrsjennyg

lady luck12 said:


> :cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry:
> Not good today, been very emotional and crying alot after my scan today, wasn't expecting bad news.
> 
> I have been told I have fluid in my left tube, if it doesn't go by Friday (when I have my next scan) then they will have to cancell IUI and I'll have to have yet another operation and hiigh chance of them removing my tube.
> If this happpens then I'll have to be moved on to IVF.
> 
> 
> ALSO, if that wasn't bad enough, I have FOUR mature folliies, so have to reduce my injections to slow them down, hopefully not all of them. If the 4 contiune to develop they will have to cancell IUI, incase all 4 fertilize.
> 
> So, notlookking good at all ladies. It's knocked me for six. So down, feel like giving up.
> 
> 
> Hoping the rest of you lovely ladies have good results, keeping my eye on here xxxxxxxxxxx

Hi Lady- I'm sorry you had a bad day :hugs:
How did you get fluid in your tube, is that a side effect from the meds? What meds did you take? Is that your only tube? I ask because I only have one tube and my doctor is confident that injectable meds + IUI will work. I just wanted to give you a little hope that if you end up only having one tube that you can get pregnant. In any case, I hope the fluid goes away and things start to run smoothly for you.


----------



## karenh

babygirl1245 said:


> Yes I am at the stage in my life where I want to be a mother. I'm getting excited as the time is winding down. I'm just waiting for lady red to come then it's time to start ttc femara days 5 to 7 . How is your ttc journey?

I hope AF shows soon. I know all too well how frustrating it is when she wont come and all you want to do is get on with your next cycle. Yay for choosing your donar sperm! Was that difficult or did someone jump right out at you? My TTC journey has been rough. We have been trying for 5 years. In the middle of that we also tried to adopt but that got cancelled in January do to DH severe depression. I have done for rounds of Cloimid, after the first one I had to have an emergency surgery that took us out of TTC for six months. I then did 3 more rounds of Clomid, never ovulating. My gyno then refered me to an RE and I did a natural cycle while waiting for the appointment. This is my first cycle with him and we are doing 7.5mg of Femara with poss trigger shot and IUI. I finished the Femara Monday and I have my mid cycle ultrasounds on cd14 which is Monday. Until then I will be using opk. That is my story. I hope yours goes better and faster.


----------



## lady luck12

mrsjennyg said:


> lady luck12 said:
> 
> 
> :cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry:
> Not good today, been very emotional and crying alot after my scan today, wasn't expecting bad news.
> 
> I have been told I have fluid in my left tube, if it doesn't go by Friday (when I have my next scan) then they will have to cancell IUI and I'll have to have yet another operation and hiigh chance of them removing my tube.
> If this happpens then I'll have to be moved on to IVF.
> 
> 
> ALSO, if that wasn't bad enough, I have FOUR mature folliies, so have to reduce my injections to slow them down, hopefully not all of them. If the 4 contiune to develop they will have to cancell IUI, incase all 4 fertilize.
> 
> So, notlookking good at all ladies. It's knocked me for six. So down, feel like giving up.
> 
> 
> Hoping the rest of you lovely ladies have good results, keeping my eye on here xxxxxxxxxxx
> 
> Hi Lady- I'm sorry you had a bad day :hugs:
> How did you get fluid in your tube, is that a side effect from the meds? What meds did you take? Is that your only tube? I ask because I only have one tube and my doctor is confident that injectable meds + IUI will work. I just wanted to give you a little hope that if you end up only having one tube that you can get pregnant. In any case, I hope the fluid goes away and things start to run smoothly for you.Click to expand...

They are not sure, could be due to the nw medication but I have had a blocked left tube before, so could be mix of the two. If the fluid is still there on Friday, then the tube will have to go, but my right one is in full working order.

They said it could be because it's being over worked. I'm gutted they just didn't keep me on clomid to do the IUI as I didn't have any problems on that.

I'm taking Suprecur and Gonal F, been told to reduce the gonal F until Friday to try and slow down SOME of the follicies and it MAY even help to get rid of the fluid as well, but just a slim chance.

Have you started the injections yet, what you taking? Good Luck, and thanks again xxxxxxxx


----------



## Laura R

snoil2000 said:


> Laura R said:
> 
> 
> Hi! I felt really crampy and exhausted after my IUI. Now I feel pretty normal but trying to just take it easy. I hope you start to feel better soon. I find it takes a day or two to feel better after IUI. Keep me posted as well and fingers crossed!
> 
> Is this your first iui? This is my 2nd try. August cycle didn't work. 2 mature follicles and BFN. This time I had 4 mature follicles but they are all on my right side so I don't know if that's great. I think it's better to have them on each side.Click to expand...

This is actually my second as well. First try didn't work! I think I only had 2 good follicles, both on one side, this month. My husband's sperm count was up like crazy though, not sure why! TMI? Ha ha anyway, I was a bit light headed and nauseated yesterday and a little crampy today. But I'm trying to just chalk it up to things that might happen anyway instead of pregancy symptoms just so i don't get my hopes up you know?


----------



## Katikins612

Hi ladies,

Baby girl - congrats on making a decision on a donor! How did you go about picking one? DH and I have discussed possibly going down that route if his swimmers don't improve. He has borderline motility and morphology.

Lady luck - very sorry to hear about your news. Are you in any pain from this? Crossing my fingers that you get better news Friday.

Mommy - hopefully the tww goes by quick for u. Wishing u lots of luck this round!

Karen - you are so strong for going through all of this for 5 years now. I hope you see that BFP real soon. 

AFM, I went for my baseline ultrasound and things look good. I start clomid tomorrow night. Will keep you posted on my symptom.


----------



## lady luck12

Katikins612 said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> Baby girl - congrats on making a decision on a donor! How did you go about picking one? DH and I have discussed possibly going down that route if his swimmers don't improve. He has borderline motility and morphology.
> 
> Lady luck - very sorry to hear about your news. Are you in any pain from this? Crossing my fingers that you get better news Friday.
> 
> Mommy - hopefully the tww goes by quick for u. Wishing u lots of luck this round!
> 
> Karen - you are so strong for going through all of this for 5 years now. I hope you see that BFP real soon.
> 
> AFM, I went for my baseline ultrasound and things look good. I start clomid tomorrow night. Will keep you posted on my symptom.

Just got pulling pain on my sides, and headaches. Had to reduce my injection intake, so we'll see.
Hope clomid does it job for you, I found it best to take at night. Good Luck xxx


----------



## wannabemomma

First IUI today!!No cramping but feeling a bit bloated. Doc said my DH count was VERY good today. praying this is our month!!! Also, my insurance covered part of it woohoo!!!

[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;


:dust: Baby dust to us all!!!


----------



## snoil2000

Laura R said:


> snoil2000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Laura R said:
> 
> 
> Hi! I felt really crampy and exhausted after my IUI. Now I feel pretty normal but trying to just take it easy. I hope you start to feel better soon. I find it takes a day or two to feel better after IUI. Keep me posted as well and fingers crossed!
> 
> Is this your first iui? This is my 2nd try. August cycle didn't work. 2 mature follicles and BFN. This time I had 4 mature follicles but they are all on my right side so I don't know if that's great. I think it's better to have them on each side.Click to expand...
> 
> This is actually my second as well. First try didn't work! I think I only had 2 good follicles, both on one side, this month. My husband's sperm count was up like crazy though, not sure why! TMI? Ha ha anyway, I was a bit light headed and nauseated yesterday and a little crampy today. But I'm trying to just chalk it up to things that might happen anyway instead of pregancy symptoms just so i don't get my hopes up you know?Click to expand...

Laura, my re doesn't do a sperm count in the little clinic that I go to for my iuis. I feel pretty good today besides sore bbs due to the ovidrel. That drug really messes with me. Did you take it this month?


----------



## snoil2000

wannabemomma said:


> First IUI today!!No cramping but feeling a bit bloated. Doc said my DH count was VERY good today. praying this is our month!!! Also, my insurance covered part of it woohoo!!!
> 
> [-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;
> 
> 
> :dust: Baby dust to us all!!!


Great! Congrats. Now you can join the tww!!


----------



## babygirl1245

karenh said:


> babygirl1245 said:
> 
> 
> Yes I am at the stage in my life where I want to be a mother. I'm getting excited as the time is winding down. I'm just waiting for lady red to come then it's time to start ttc femara days 5 to 7 . How is your ttc journey?
> 
> I hope AF shows soon. I know all too well how frustrating it is when she wont come and all you want to do is get on with your next cycle. Yay for choosing your donar sperm! Was that difficult or did someone jump right out at you? My TTC journey has been rough. We have been trying for 5 years. In the middle of that we also tried to adopt but that got cancelled in January do to DH severe depression. I have done for rounds of Cloimid, after the first one I had to have an emergency surgery that took us out of TTC for six months. I then did 3 more rounds of Clomid, never ovulating. My gyno then refered me to an RE and I did a natural cycle while waiting for the appointment. This is my first cycle with him and we are doing 7.5mg of Femara with poss trigger shot and IUI. I finished the Femara Monday and I have my mid cycle ultrasounds on cd14 which is Monday. Until then I will be using opk. That is my story. I hope yours goes better and faster.Click to expand...

Yes my AF is due Oct 5th so I still have a while to go. choosing my donor was very difficult because I'm going to be single I wanted to choose a donor with the same background as me so that the child didn't have to miss out on knowing their culture but there were not alot to choose from with the same culture as mine(jamaican) there were only like 8 donors. I also wanted someone who was open identity so the child can meet their bio dad at some point in their lives and finally I wanted someone who had a reported regnancy because I wanted to know that the donor could produce results lol and ya so that's how I narrowed it down but I also saw pics and my donor is rather handsome that kinda swayed me to lol. I'm really sorry to hear about your struggles with ttc. You are a very strong person and I don't think I could go through those struggles. I hope that this cycle is lucky for you. I too will be doing femara and progesterone after the iui. Good luck on Monday with ultrasound when will you have the iui?


----------



## babygirl1245

Katikins612 said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> Baby girl - congrats on making a decision on a donor! How did you go about picking one? DH and I have discussed possibly going down that route if his swimmers don't improve. He has borderline motility and morphology.
> 
> Lady luck - very sorry to hear about your news. Are you in any pain from this? Crossing my fingers that you get better news Friday.
> 
> Mommy - hopefully the tww goes by quick for u. Wishing u lots of luck this round!
> 
> Karen - you are so strong for going through all of this for 5 years now. I hope you see that BFP real soon.
> 
> AFM, I went for my baseline ultrasound and things look good. I start clomid tomorrow night. Will keep you posted on my symptom.

Hey thanks It was a difficult decision but I'm happy with my choice. I didn't realize just how expensive it would be. So I bought 1 vial fir now my donor has 3vials left(I bought the 4th vial) and depending on what happens I may buy more.good luck with the clomid. I hear clomid results in twins how do you feel about that?


----------



## babygirl1245

snoil2000 said:


> wannabemomma said:
> 
> 
> First IUI today!!No cramping but feeling a bit bloated. Doc said my DH count was VERY good today. praying this is our month!!! Also, my insurance covered part of it woohoo!!!
> 
> [-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;
> 
> 
> :dust: Baby dust to us all!!!
> 
> 
> Great! Congrats. Now you can join the tww!!Click to expand...

Good luck


----------



## babygirl1245

How are you feeling today?


----------



## mrsjennyg

lady luck12 said:


> mrsjennyg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lady luck12 said:
> 
> 
> :cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry:
> Not good today, been very emotional and crying alot after my scan today, wasn't expecting bad news.
> 
> I have been told I have fluid in my left tube, if it doesn't go by Friday (when I have my next scan) then they will have to cancell IUI and I'll have to have yet another operation and hiigh chance of them removing my tube.
> If this happpens then I'll have to be moved on to IVF.
> 
> 
> ALSO, if that wasn't bad enough, I have FOUR mature folliies, so have to reduce my injections to slow them down, hopefully not all of them. If the 4 contiune to develop they will have to cancell IUI, incase all 4 fertilize.
> 
> So, notlookking good at all ladies. It's knocked me for six. So down, feel like giving up.
> 
> 
> Hoping the rest of you lovely ladies have good results, keeping my eye on here xxxxxxxxxxx
> 
> Hi Lady- I'm sorry you had a bad day :hugs:
> How did you get fluid in your tube, is that a side effect from the meds? What meds did you take? Is that your only tube? I ask because I only have one tube and my doctor is confident that injectable meds + IUI will work. I just wanted to give you a little hope that if you end up only having one tube that you can get pregnant. In any case, I hope the fluid goes away and things start to run smoothly for you.Click to expand...
> 
> They are not sure, could be due to the nw medication but I have had a blocked left tube before, so could be mix of the two. If the fluid is still there on Friday, then the tube will have to go, but my right one is in full working order.
> 
> They said it could be because it's being over worked. I'm gutted they just didn't keep me on clomid to do the IUI as I didn't have any problems on that.
> 
> I'm taking Suprecur and Gonal F, been told to reduce the gonal F until Friday to try and slow down SOME of the follicies and it MAY even help to get rid of the fluid as well, but just a slim chance.
> 
> Have you started the injections yet, what you taking? Good Luck, and thanks again xxxxxxxxClick to expand...

I think I am taking Follistem and an HCG Trigger but I won't be starting until October- our Sept IUI was canceled because my one good follie on the femera is on my bad tube side :(


----------



## Laura R

snoil2000 said:


> Laura R said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> snoil2000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Laura R said:
> 
> 
> Hi! I felt really crampy and exhausted after my IUI. Now I feel pretty normal but trying to just take it easy. I hope you start to feel better soon. I find it takes a day or two to feel better after IUI. Keep me posted as well and fingers crossed!
> 
> Is this your first iui? This is my 2nd try. August cycle didn't work. 2 mature follicles and BFN. This time I had 4 mature follicles but they are all on my right side so I don't know if that's great. I think it's better to have them on each side.Click to expand...
> 
> This is actually my second as well. First try didn't work! I think I only had 2 good follicles, both on one side, this month. My husband's sperm count was up like crazy though, not sure why! TMI? Ha ha anyway, I was a bit light headed and nauseated yesterday and a little crampy today. But I'm trying to just chalk it up to things that might happen anyway instead of pregancy symptoms just so i don't get my hopes up you know?Click to expand...
> 
> Laura, my re doesn't do a sperm count in the little clinic that I go to for my iuis. I feel pretty good today besides sore bbs due to the ovidrel. That drug really messes with me. Did you take it this month?Click to expand...

I didn't take that actually. My doc had me on Chlomid and then had me do an HCG shot to force ovulation. They also make me feel pretty sick. Stay positive and let me know what happens!


----------



## wannabemomma

babygirl1245 said:


> How are you feeling today?

Hi! I am feeling bloated!!!! Sometimes after I get the trigger shot I feel this way too. Hope it is a good sign. Spent all day yesterday resting with my feet up! How are you? :flower:


----------



## snoil2000

Laura R said:


> snoil2000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Laura R said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> snoil2000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Laura R said:
> 
> 
> Hi! I felt really crampy and exhausted after my IUI. Now I feel pretty normal but trying to just take it easy. I hope you start to feel better soon. I find it takes a day or two to feel better after IUI. Keep me posted as well and fingers crossed!
> 
> Is this your first iui? This is my 2nd try. August cycle didn't work. 2 mature follicles and BFN. This time I had 4 mature follicles but they are all on my right side so I don't know if that's great. I think it's better to have them on each side.Click to expand...
> 
> This is actually my second as well. First try didn't work! I think I only had 2 good follicles, both on one side, this month. My husband's sperm count was up like crazy though, not sure why! TMI? Ha ha anyway, I was a bit light headed and nauseated yesterday and a little crampy today. But I'm trying to just chalk it up to things that might happen anyway instead of pregancy symptoms just so i don't get my hopes up you know?Click to expand...
> 
> Laura, my re doesn't do a sperm count in the little clinic that I go to for my iuis. I feel pretty good today besides sore bbs due to the ovidrel. That drug really messes with me. Did you take it this month?Click to expand...
> 
> I didn't take that actually. My doc had me on Chlomid and then had me do an HCG shot to force ovulation. They also make me feel pretty sick. Stay positive and let me know what happens!Click to expand...

Laura, Ovidrel is a type of HCG shot and that's what I took to force ovulation. Have you been on the countdowntopregnancy.com site? You can look at symptoms by DPO and compare yours.


----------



## Charliegirl27

Hi:flower:
I had iui on 17th after trigger on 16th so I'm currently 3dpo/iui
I can usually tell when I ov anyway but it's been so strong this month. I blame the trigger! I haven't got sore bbs yet but usually do anyway. Thanks for the website recommendation x


----------



## Katikins612

Thanks for the info. There is a slight chance of twins with Clomid. At this point, I would be thrilled if that were to occur. I realize it would be challenge, but im up for it. :)



babygirl1245 said:


> Katikins612 said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies,
> 
> Baby girl - congrats on making a decision on a donor! How did you go about picking one? DH and I have discussed possibly going down that route if his swimmers don't improve. He has borderline motility and morphology.
> 
> Lady luck - very sorry to hear about your news. Are you in any pain from this? Crossing my fingers that you get better news Friday.
> 
> Mommy - hopefully the tww goes by quick for u. Wishing u lots of luck this round!
> 
> Karen - you are so strong for going through all of this for 5 years now. I hope you see that BFP real soon.
> 
> AFM, I went for my baseline ultrasound and things look good. I start clomid tomorrow night. Will keep you posted on my symptom.
> 
> Hey thanks It was a difficult decision but I'm happy with my choice. I didn't realize just how expensive it would be. So I bought 1 vial fir now my donor has 3vials left(I bought the 4th vial) and depending on what happens I may buy more.good luck with the clomid. I hear clomid results in twins how do you feel about that?Click to expand...


----------



## Lucie73821

Can I join you ladies? I just started injections for IUI #3. We've done 2 previous IUIs (with clomid) and IVF. All BFN. We've been TTC since August 2009.


----------



## Kismat026

Hi Ladies...sorry for TMI...but when i wiped early i had yellowish/reddish cervical mucus. any idea what this could be?? i had twinges earlier of AF but nothing yet.


----------



## Laura R

snoil2000 said:


> Laura R said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> snoil2000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Laura R said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> snoil2000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Laura R said:
> 
> 
> Hi! I felt really crampy and exhausted after my IUI. Now I feel pretty normal but trying to just take it easy. I hope you start to feel better soon. I find it takes a day or two to feel better after IUI. Keep me posted as well and fingers crossed!
> 
> Is this your first iui? This is my 2nd try. August cycle didn't work. 2 mature follicles and BFN. This time I had 4 mature follicles but they are all on my right side so I don't know if that's great. I think it's better to have them on each side.Click to expand...
> 
> This is actually my second as well. First try didn't work! I think I only had 2 good follicles, both on one side, this month. My husband's sperm count was up like crazy though, not sure why! TMI? Ha ha anyway, I was a bit light headed and nauseated yesterday and a little crampy today. But I'm trying to just chalk it up to things that might happen anyway instead of pregancy symptoms just so i don't get my hopes up you know?Click to expand...
> 
> Laura, my re doesn't do a sperm count in the little clinic that I go to for my iuis. I feel pretty good today besides sore bbs due to the ovidrel. That drug really messes with me. Did you take it this month?Click to expand...
> 
> I didn't take that actually. My doc had me on Chlomid and then had me do an HCG shot to force ovulation. They also make me feel pretty sick. Stay positive and let me know what happens!Click to expand...
> 
> Laura, Ovidrel is a type of HCG shot and that's what I took to force ovulation. Have you been on the countdowntopregnancy.com site? You can look at symptoms by DPO and compare yours.Click to expand...

I haven't been to that site! But I'll check it out tonight. Thanks for the recommendation! :)


----------



## snoil2000

Kismat026 said:


> Hi Ladies...sorry for TMI...but when i wiped early i had yellowish/reddish cervical mucus. any idea what this could be?? i had twinges earlier of AF but nothing yet.

What CD are you on?


----------



## Laura R

Lucie73821 said:


> Can I join you ladies? I just started injections for IUI #3. We've done 2 previous IUIs (with clomid) and IVF. All BFN. We've been TTC since August 2009.

Welcome Lucie! I've been trying myself for 2.5 years but haven't gotten to IVF yet. Good luck this month! What drugs are you taking for the IUI?


----------



## snoil2000

Lucie73821 said:


> Can I join you ladies? I just started injections for IUI #3. We've done 2 previous IUIs (with clomid) and IVF. All BFN. We've been TTC since August 2009.

Welcome! :flower:


----------



## karenh

Lady Luck12: I am sorry that the injectables have caused so many problems. Did the Doc say why they went straight to that? My doc wanted to try Femara before we went to the injectables. Maybe ask about that for next cycle?

Laura R: Hang in there. I know it is hard to determine what symptom mean what. Good luck! I hope this is your month.

Katikins612: Good luck on the Clomid. How is it treating you? I would be thrilled with twins a well, I am one, but even one baby would be a miracle and I would be more than greatful.

Wannabeamama: Yay for your first IUI! I hope you will only need one. Great news about DH count, and the insurance. That would be so nice!

Babygirl1245: It sounds like you knew what you wanted going in. I am so glad that you were able to find a match! I will have more info on the IUI after my ultrasound. They will check the size of my (if there are any) follicles. If it looks like they are ready then they will give me a trigger shot and the IUI would be in the next 36 hours. If I get a poss OPK before then, I call them and my IUI is the next day. I do not see that happening. Pretty much I am just trying to hang in there until Monday. Just so you know, the Clomid and Femara twin rates are the same, and both are really low.

Charliegirl27: Glad the IUI went well. I hope the TWW isnt too bad and ends with a BFP!

Lucie73821: Wow, you have been through a lot. I am sorry. I really truly hope that this works for you this time. Welcome to our group.


----------



## kchope

Hi girls,
I'm gonna jump in with you all! Just got back from my IUI. Timing was perfect but DH count post wash was only 1 mil. So bummed. This is our 5th IUI it was converted from IVF since I did not respond so well this time with meds. On our 1st IVF we did get prego but sadly mc at 7 weeks. I just want to get my turn to start a family! This journey has been so taxing on all of us. Good luck to everyone! Praying for our miracles!


----------



## Redhead7211

kchope-Sorry to hear about DH's low count. Did you continue on with the IUI? All it takes is one! :flower:

I had IUI #3 a few hours ago and am currently couchin' it for the day. I hope everyone is doing well!!


----------



## snoil2000

Welcome kchope! It sounds like you've had a tough road. I hope you get a BFP this month. I wish I knew what my husbands count was but they can't tell that in my clinic.


----------



## Laura R

kchope said:


> Hi girls,
> I'm gonna jump in with you all! Just got back from my IUI. Timing was perfect but DH count post wash was only 1 mil. So bummed. This is our 5th IUI it was converted from IVF since I did not respond so well this time with meds. On our 1st IVF we did get prego but sadly mc at 7 weeks. I just want to get my turn to start a family! This journey has been so taxing on all of us. Good luck to everyone! Praying for our miracles!

Hi there and welcome. I feel your pain as we've been trying for a long time as well. It's nice to have a chat forum like this to remember that you're not alone and that many others are feeling how you are. I will be keeping my fingers crossed for you to start that family this month!


----------



## mrsjennyg

Lucie73821 said:


> Can I join you ladies? I just started injections for IUI #3. We've done 2 previous IUIs (with clomid) and IVF. All BFN. We've been TTC since August 2009.

Welcome Lucie! I start Follistem in October :)


----------



## wannabemomma

Redhead7211 said:


> kchope-Sorry to hear about DH's low count. Did you continue on with the IUI? All it takes is one! :flower:
> 
> I had IUI #3 a few hours ago and am currently couchin' it for the day. I hope everyone is doing well!!

Good luck Readhead!! :happydance:


----------



## Lucie73821

Thanks for the warm welcome ladies! I am taking 150 iu of Follistim each evening. I go back Sunday for an ultrasound to see how things are progressing.


----------



## Kismat026

Ok ladies looks like i'm out this month AF arrived today.....spoke to the nurse and i have to go for an ultrasound to see what's going on. make sure i ovulated and what not. anyone go for an ultrasound while AF is there???? i feel weird going when i have it, but my nurse said it's totally fine.


----------



## snoil2000

Kismat026 said:


> Ok ladies looks like i'm out this month AF arrived today.....spoke to the nurse and i have to go for an ultrasound to see what's going on. make sure i ovulated and what not. anyone go for an ultrasound while AF is there???? i feel weird going when i have it, but my nurse said it's totally fine.

Kismat, sorry to hear the news! Lots of luck for this next cycle. Hoping everything is ok at your appt!


----------



## Kat S

I've had three ultrasounds with AF. I was embarrassed the first time, but they do it EVERY day, and I quickly lost my "shame." Good luck!!


----------



## Mrs. T

AF arrived today so now I can start my IUI cycle. But I have to go for my first ultrasound on Monday and I am sure AF will still be here. Awkward! But I am excited (and nervous) to try again.


----------



## karenh

Kchope: I am sorry it has been so difficult. I hope this time works for you.

Redhead71: Yay! Glad you were able to get it, now good luck with the tww. 

Kismat26: I have, it is weird but not too bad.


----------



## mrsjennyg

Kis sorry you are out this month, I hope they can figure out what is going on. What meds were you taking?


----------



## Katikins612

Kismat & Mrs T - sorry AF got you. Dont worry about the u/s. I've had a few like that and it's not so bad. I figure, if I'm ever going to be in labor, I need to get used to things like this. Haha. Lots of luck for the next round!

How is everyone else doing?

AFM, I am three doses into the clomid and so far I feel pretty good. The only thing I notice is I wake up with a headache, but it goes away rather quickly. Two more doses left..I hope it stays this way. Im thinking my iui will be early oct. This next week is going to drag...


----------



## snoil2000

Hi everyone. I'm a little down because I tested this am to check and see if the trigger is out of my body and it is. I'm 7 days post trigger and 5 dpo. It is just hard to see that negative test.


----------



## Lucie73821

:hugs: To those who AF arrived. 

Had my follicle check this morning. I have 6 on one side, 7 on the other, all measuring around 7-8, with one at 9. I'm to keep up the 150 iu follistim for the next two nights and then lower it to 100 Tuesday night. I'll go in on Wed for another ultrasound. I'm starting to feel really bloated and uncomfortable. Just hoping I'll end up with 1-2 good follies at my next us!

Hope everyone else is doing well!


----------



## Charliegirl27

snoil2000 said:


> Hi everyone. I'm a little down because I tested this am to check and see if the trigger is out of my body and it is. I'm 7 days post trigger and 5 dpo. It is just hard to see that negative test.

I was going to test to see when trigger had worn off but I thought it would be hard to see too :hugs:

Afm: 6dpo with an unusual symptom I've never felt before: sore bbs at sides only! :wacko: Has anyone else had this? I've read about it a being a good sign. I've had sore or bigger bbs pre AF but not localized to sides only.:shrug:


----------



## mommyinwtg

I'm out as well. AF arrived this morning. Boo hiss. 

I go in for my CD3 ultrasound on Tues. I, too, have gotten used to it but at first I was wigged out by having them poking around in there when AF was here. Hopefully, 3rd time will be the charm. :dust: to all!


----------



## wannabemomma

Charliegirl27 said:


> snoil2000 said:
> 
> 
> Hi everyone. I'm a little down because I tested this am to check and see if the trigger is out of my body and it is. I'm 7 days post trigger and 5 dpo. It is just hard to see that negative test.
> 
> I was going to test to see when trigger had worn off but I thought it would be hard to see too :hugs:
> 
> Afm: 6dpo with an unusual symptom I've never felt before: sore bbs at sides only! :wacko: Has anyone else had this? I've read about it a being a good sign. I've had sore or bigger bbs pre AF but not localized to sides only.:shrug:Click to expand...

Hey Charlie! I have also read that is a good sign!!! Good luck to you! :thumbup:


----------



## usamom

Hi ladies. I'd love to join you all. Had my fourth IUI this morning and am entering the tww. It's absolutely the most dreadful time! Best wishes and :dust: to all of you.


----------



## snoil2000

Welcome usamom. Hope the 4th one is a BFP!


----------



## Sweet Lullaby

Hi Everyone, 

May i join your thread :)

A little about me, My name is Avalyn. I am currently TTC # 2. I have a DD who is almost 3 years old. She was a result from OI- IUI. I got pregnant with her on the first go. This was after years of TTC naturally, unsuccessfully.

I have irregular AF and dont always ovulate (this was my diagnosis from my first pregnancy). This time, it appears i am ok, but DH's swimmers are not the most motile.

So here we are.. TTC # 2 again under IUI. I have seen my FS last week, and she has recommended IUI with OI with injectibles (same as last time). I am currently waitin for AF to arrive.. so i can start..

Wishing you all preggers real soon :)


----------



## Sweet Lullaby

snoil2000 said:


> Hi everyone. I'm a little down because I tested this am to check and see if the trigger is out of my body and it is. I'm 7 days post trigger and 5 dpo. It is just hard to see that negative test.

Hi, dont give up hope. I too took a HPT on day 8, and it was BFN (day 8 after trigger) totally clear. Then 2 days later, a faint line.. which resulted in my first DD.

I am starting this IUI journey again for my 2nd preg.


----------



## snoil2000

Sweet Lullaby said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> May i join your thread :)
> 
> A little about me, My name is Avalyn. I am currently TTC # 2. I have a DD who is almost 3 years old. She was a result from OI- IUI. I got pregnant with her on the first go. This was after years of TTC naturally, unsuccessfully.
> 
> I have irregular AF and dont always ovulate (this was my diagnosis from my first pregnancy). This time, it appears i am ok, but DH's swimmers are not the most motile.
> 
> So here we are.. TTC # 2 again under IUI. I have seen my FS last week, and she has recommended IUI with OI with injectibles (same as last time). I am currently waitin for AF to arrive.. so i can start..
> 
> Wishing you all preggers real soon :)

Welcome avalyn and thanks so much for your positive words!


----------



## karenh

Katikins: Early October sounds so far away, but it is only next week! That is soon! Hang in there!

Lucie: That sounds promising! Fingers crossed you get you 1-2 perfect follies!

Charliegirl: I have never had the localized to the sides, but I have never been preggers either. I have heard of other people having that though. Good luck! I hope that is a good sign.

Mommyinwaiting: Third times the charm!

Usamom: Welcome, and good luck these next two weeks!

Sweet Lullaby: Welcome. I hope Af arrives soon for you so you can start your next month! Best of luck to you.

AFM: I am cd15 today. No positive OPK yet. I have my mid cycle U/S today. I am hoping for a trigger and IUI in the next day or two. I will let you all know how it goes!


----------



## Charliegirl27

karenh said:


> Katikins: Early October sounds so far away, but it is only next week! That is soon! Hang in there!
> 
> Lucie: That sounds promising! Fingers crossed you get you 1-2 perfect follies!
> 
> Charliegirl: I have never had the localized to the sides, but I have never been preggers either. I have heard of other people having that though. Good luck! I hope that is a good sign.
> 
> Mommyinwaiting: Third times the charm!
> 
> Usamom: Welcome, and good luck these next two weeks!
> 
> Sweet Lullaby: Welcome. I hope Af arrives soon for you so you can start your next month! Best of luck to you.
> 
> AFM: I am cd15 today. No positive OPK yet. I have my mid cycle U/S today. I am hoping for a trigger and IUI in the next day or two. I will let you all know how it goes!

Good luck for your u/s


----------



## Kismat026

mrsjennyg said:


> Kis sorry you are out this month, I hope they can figure out what is going on. What meds were you taking?

Thanks Jenny!! yeh we will see tomorrow what's going on. AF is here and in full force. i was taking 100mg clomid days 1-7 and then the estradiol 8-12. i had a 30 mm follicle on my right but guess it didn't work.


----------



## snoil2000

I think I accidentally unsubscribed to this thread so I'm adding myself on again.


----------



## Laura R

Hey everyone,

I am 11 DPO and noticed over the weekend a lot more CM (TMI!). This is a new symptom for me but don't want to get my hopes up too much. Also noticed a lot more pimples poppped up! I still have to wait until Oct 1st but if I am not pregnant, AF will probably be around the end of the week. Home stretch!!


----------



## Undefn

Redhead: I also had IUI on the 21st, bedded myself all day! I know it may not make a difference as they stated you can go back to normal activities!

This will be my 4th IUI...Had done 2 with Letro and trigger, 1 was cancelled wasn't monitored correctly with hyrbid cycle--switched RE/Clinics and 2nd with new clinic on Inject Cycle. We currently on a straight year of TTC #1 other years were broke up do to military demands/deployments.

Wishing you the best of luck (along with everyone else!) Lets pray this will be our Cycle of new beginnings.


----------



## usamom

Laura:* fingers crossed for your BFP! Youre so patient to not be testing at this point!!* Ive always been a POAS addict.. J
Undefn: best wishes for your new beginning!
Mommyinwtg:* so sorry
Sweet Lullaby: good luck!* I hope the TTC journey is short and you get a quick BFP!
Karen: Good luck!
Kismat:* bummer! So sorry hope you get some info soon.
*
*
*
*


----------



## lady luck12

Hi Ladies,
Sorry haven't been on here for a few days, not posting anyways.

Had more bad news, so wasn't really up to chatting.

Been confirmed, due to the fluid in my left tube, I now have to go on a another waitting list to have yet another operation to remove it.

May have tp skip IUI altogether and go straight onto IVF.

So mixed emotions atm, and haven't been told much which is the worse.

Be keeping my eye on here and praying for you all to have your BFP real soon

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Laura R

Lady Luck 12, I'm really sorry to hear that. Try to stay positive if you can although I know it can be so hard.


----------



## augustluvers

Hello girls ~ I haven't been on since I last posted :blush: shame on me. I need to go and read through to catch up so I'm not too lost with all of your status's. 

As for me. I had my cycle day 12 ultrasound today and it yielded nothing. No follicles developed after taking Tamoxifen from cd3-cd7... I need to go back on Satuday (Cd 17) and see if any follicle have matured. I wasn't too surprised today and surprisingly I'm not that upset about it. DH even commented on how well I took the ultrasound news today. :shrug: I'm sick with the flu so maybe that's why I'm not reacting like I usually do or maybe it's the fact that it's been a 5 year game already? Either way I wasn't surprised. =)

Since I'm going home soon, I'm going to take some time to read and see where you girls are all at in your cycle. Hugs to you all! :hugs:


----------



## kchope

lady luck12 said:


> Hi Ladies,
> Sorry haven't been on here for a few days, not posting anyways.
> 
> Had more bad news, so wasn't really up to chatting.
> 
> Been confirmed, due to the fluid in my left tube, I now have to go on a another waitting list to have yet another operation to remove it.
> 
> May have tp skip IUI altogether and go straight onto IVF.
> 
> So mixed emotions atm, and haven't been told much which is the worse.
> 
> Be keeping my eye on here and praying for you all to have your BFP real soon
> 
> xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

LadyLuck I so feel your pain. Try to keep your chin up. I'm so sorry that you may need to have another operation. The worst part about all this is TIME. Hang in there :hugs:


----------



## kchope

Laura R said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> I am 11 DPO and noticed over the weekend a lot more CM (TMI!). This is a new symptom for me but don't want to get my hopes up too much. Also noticed a lot more pimples poppped up! I still have to wait until Oct 1st but if I am not pregnant, AF will probably be around the end of the week. Home stretch!!

Sending you lots of positive vibes for that BFP! Good for you in not testing!


----------



## kchope

Lucie73821 said:


> :hugs: To those who AF arrived.
> 
> Had my follicle check this morning. I have 6 on one side, 7 on the other, all measuring around 7-8, with one at 9. I'm to keep up the 150 iu follistim for the next two nights and then lower it to 100 Tuesday night. I'll go in on Wed for another ultrasound. I'm starting to feel really bloated and uncomfortable. Just hoping I'll end up with 1-2 good follies at my next us!
> 
> Hope everyone else is doing well!

Wow Lucie - those are great follie numbers! Will your RE convert to IVF? Wishing you all the best this cycle!


----------



## kchope

Kismat & MrsT - so sorry that AF arrived I'm hoping you can move forward next cycle to get your BFP!

Snoil - Don't get down! I think you're testing way too early. Hang in there and hoping you'll see a + soon!!

AFM, nothing really exciting...I go back in on Wed for US and BW to see if I did ovulate and hormone levels. Only 3dpo

Sending lots of :dust:


----------



## karenh

I had my mid cycle ultrasound today at 10 am. Dr. Hesla was out of the office so his assistant performed it. My uterine lining is 10 mm, and I have one large follicle, 21.6 mm on my right side. She said there were a few small ones on the left but no big ones. One thing both Justin and I thought was weird is that we thought there were two on the right side. I though she measured one at 16 mm before the 21.6. She didnt mention anything but the bigger one though. I am to take the trigger shot, Ovidrel at 8pm tonight and my IUI is scheduled for Wednesday at 11:30 am. I am taking the rest of that day off work. Then my pregnancy test is October 8th at 8 am. I cant believe it is here! We might be making our baby Wednesday! This will be my first real two week wait because it will be my first time ovulating. I am so excited!


----------



## Charliegirl27

karenh said:


> I had my mid cycle ultrasound today at 10 am. Dr. Hesla was out of the office so his assistant performed it. My uterine lining is 10 mm, and I have one large follicle, 21.6 mm on my right side. She said there were a few small ones on the left but no big ones. One thing both Justin and I thought was weird is that we thought there were two on the right side. I though she measured one at 16 mm before the 21.6. She didnt mention anything but the bigger one though. I am to take the trigger shot, Ovidrel at 8pm tonight and my IUI is scheduled for Wednesday at 11:30 am. I am taking the rest of that day off work. Then my pregnancy test is October 8th at 8 am. I cant believe it is here! We might be making our baby Wednesday! This will be my first real two week wait because it will be my first time ovulating. I am so excited!

:happydance:


----------



## Mrs. T

Good luck karenh!!!

:dust:


----------



## Sweet Lullaby

Thank you all for ur warm welcome. It feels good to be able to relate to
other women going through the same.. and sharing experiences.

Its been such a long time since my last IUI i have forgotten somr if the process lol.

Last night AF arrived.. so now hopefuly i can start this cycle. Can anyone let me.. when do they call me in.. is it CD2 or CD3?.

Also.. my FS said that i have low immunity to Rubella. She said that i might have to get the Rubellz vaccine... and wait 2 months before trying :(

Has anyone experienced this.


----------



## Sweet Lullaby

karenh said:


> I had my mid cycle ultrasound today at 10 am. Dr. Hesla was out of the office so his assistant performed it. My uterine lining is 10 mm, and I have one large follicle, 21.6 mm on my right side. She said there were a few small ones on the left but no big ones. One thing both Justin and I thought was weird is that we thought there were two on the right side. I though she measured one at 16 mm before the 21.6. She didnt mention anything but the bigger one though. I am to take the trigger shot, Ovidrel at 8pm tonight and my IUI is scheduled for Wednesday at 11:30 am. I am taking the rest of that day off work. Then my pregnancy test is October 8th at 8 am. I cant believe it is here! We might be making our baby Wednesday! This will be my first real two week wait because it will be my first time ovulating. I am so excited!

How exciting! Wishing you a quick TWW :) ur follicle size sounds good. I had only one develop at 22mm. Only one. But it worked. Like they say.. it only takes one


----------



## snoil2000

karenh said:


> I had my mid cycle ultrasound today at 10 am. Dr. Hesla was out of the office so his assistant performed it. My uterine lining is 10 mm, and I have one large follicle, 21.6 mm on my right side. She said there were a few small ones on the left but no big ones. One thing both Justin and I thought was weird is that we thought there were two on the right side. I though she measured one at 16 mm before the 21.6. She didnt mention anything but the bigger one though. I am to take the trigger shot, Ovidrel at 8pm tonight and my IUI is scheduled for Wednesday at 11:30 am. I am taking the rest of that day off work. Then my pregnancy test is October 8th at 8 am. I cant believe it is here! We might be making our baby Wednesday! This will be my first real two week wait because it will be my first time ovulating. I am so excited!

That's awesome! You made me smile just hearing how excited you are!!


----------



## snoil2000

Sweet Lullaby said:


> Thank you all for ur warm welcome. It feels good to be able to relate to
> other women going through the same.. and sharing experiences.
> 
> Its been such a long time since my last IUI i have forgotten somr if the process lol.
> 
> Last night AF arrived.. so now hopefuly i can start this cycle. Can anyone let me.. when do they call me in.. is it CD2 or CD3?.
> 
> Also.. my FS said that i have low immunity to Rubella. She said that i might have to get the Rubellz vaccine... and wait 2 months before trying :(
> 
> Has anyone experienced this.


Never heard of the rubella thing. In my drs office the initial ultrasound is done anywhere from CD 1 - 4 depending on what day of the week your CD 1 falls on. HTH.


----------



## snoil2000

Laura R said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> I am 11 DPO and noticed over the weekend a lot more CM (TMI!). This is a new symptom for me but don't want to get my hopes up too much. Also noticed a lot more pimples poppped up! I still have to wait until Oct 1st but if I am not pregnant, AF will probably be around the end of the week. Home stretch!!


Laura, why do you have to wait so long to test? Is that what your dr said to do or are you just super patient??? My dr is willing to do blood work at 13 dpo. Hang in there! I'm officially testing oct 1 too but I know I will be POAS this weekend early anyway!


----------



## Sweet Lullaby

snoil2000 said:


> Sweet Lullaby said:
> 
> 
> Thank you all for ur warm welcome. It feels good to be able to relate to
> other women going through the same.. and sharing experiences.
> 
> Its been such a long time since my last IUI i have forgotten somr if the process lol.
> 
> Last night AF arrived.. so now hopefuly i can start this cycle. Can anyone let me.. when do they call me in.. is it CD2 or CD3?.
> 
> Also.. my FS said that i have low immunity to Rubella. She said that i might have to get the Rubellz vaccine... and wait 2 months before trying :(
> 
> Has anyone experienced this.
> 
> 
> Never heard of the rubella thing. In my drs office the initial ultrasound is done anywhere from CD 1 - 4 depending on what day of the week your CD 1 falls on. HTH.Click to expand...


Yes i know..its strange isnt it. FS called today... looks like i start injecting on Friday
I think thats CD4.. i got my AF on Monday which qas light... but tuesday morning (today) full flow (sorry TMI)..

They didnt mention the Rubella thing..


----------



## karenh

Sweet Lullaby said:


> Thank you all for ur warm welcome. It feels good to be able to relate to
> other women going through the same.. and sharing experiences.
> 
> Its been such a long time since my last IUI i have forgotten somr if the process lol.
> 
> Last night AF arrived.. so now hopefuly i can start this cycle. Can anyone let me.. when do they call me in.. is it CD2 or CD3?.
> 
> Also.. my FS said that i have low immunity to Rubella. She said that i might have to get the Rubellz vaccine... and wait 2 months before trying :(
> 
> Has anyone experienced this.

I haven't experianced that, but I hope you don't have to put of TTC for two months. That wouldsn't be fun, but it sounds like it might be ok. Good luck Friday!


----------



## karenh

Triggered last night. Was to nervous to give it to myself so I made DH do it. It wasn't as bad as I thought it would be, I barely felt it. No symptoms so far, but it is only 6 am and I have been up for an hour.

How are you all doing today?


----------



## snoil2000

Karen, that's great! It really isn't too bad, is it?

AFM: DH and I DTD last night. I am 7DPO and it totally felt strange. Lots of pressure around my ovaries. Hoping that's a good sign??


----------



## Laura R

karenh said:


> I had my mid cycle ultrasound today at 10 am. Dr. Hesla was out of the office so his assistant performed it. My uterine lining is 10 mm, and I have one large follicle, 21.6 mm on my right side. She said there were a few small ones on the left but no big ones. One thing both Justin and I thought was weird is that we thought there were two on the right side. I though she measured one at 16 mm before the 21.6. She didnt mention anything but the bigger one though. I am to take the trigger shot, Ovidrel at 8pm tonight and my IUI is scheduled for Wednesday at 11:30 am. I am taking the rest of that day off work. Then my pregnancy test is October 8th at 8 am. I cant believe it is here! We might be making our baby Wednesday! This will be my first real two week wait because it will be my first time ovulating. I am so excited!

That is so exciting! Good luck!!:thumbup:


----------



## Laura R

snoil2000 said:


> Laura R said:
> 
> 
> Hey everyone,
> 
> I am 11 DPO and noticed over the weekend a lot more CM (TMI!). This is a new symptom for me but don't want to get my hopes up too much. Also noticed a lot more pimples poppped up! I still have to wait until Oct 1st but if I am not pregnant, AF will probably be around the end of the week. Home stretch!!
> 
> 
> Laura, why do you have to wait so long to test? Is that what your dr said to do or are you just super patient??? My dr is willing to do blood work at 13 dpo. Hang in there! I'm officially testing oct 1 too but I know I will be POAS this weekend early anyway!Click to expand...

My doc told me to wait until Oct 1st which does seem super late!! I'm getting pretty antsy about it so might test tomorrow morning because I'd be 13 DPO. I think that'd be a long enough time away from ovulation right? Ha ha I'm like the least patient person ever but just figured the doc must be right but I'm tending to agree with you now! :winkwink:


----------



## Kismat026

Hey ladies...so i have a big ole cyst on my right ovary...so no meds for right now. just going to chillax and enjoy the next few weeks....even have a few drinks here and there. hope everyone is great and i'll check on you every so often!!


----------



## karenh

snoil2000 said:


> Karen, that's great! It really isn't too bad, is it?
> 
> AFM: DH and I DTD last night. I am 7DPO and it totally felt strange. Lots of pressure around my ovaries. Hoping that's a good sign??

Not too bad. I may be making all this up, but I do have minor back pain and twinges on the right side. I hope that is my egg getting ready to release.

Does anyone know how long after the trigger I should get a positive opk?


----------



## lady luck12

karenh said:


> snoil2000 said:
> 
> 
> Karen, that's great! It really isn't too bad, is it?
> 
> AFM: DH and I DTD last night. I am 7DPO and it totally felt strange. Lots of pressure around my ovaries. Hoping that's a good sign??
> 
> Not too bad. I may be making all this up, but I do have minor back pain and twinges on the right side. I hope that is my egg getting ready to release.
> 
> Does anyone know how long after the trigger I should get a positive opk?Click to expand...

36hrs after my friend  xxx


----------



## lady luck12

Kismat026 said:


> Hey ladies...so i have a big ole cyst on my right ovary...so no meds for right now. just going to chillax and enjoy the next few weeks....even have a few drinks here and there. hope everyone is great and i'll check on you every so often!!

Same here,only mine is on the left, also have fluid there as well. Got to wait for appt with the consultant now to discuss having the tube removed. I did the same though, allowed myself a few glasses of wine xxxx
hope all goes well with you xx


----------



## Kat S

Kismat026 said:


> Hey ladies...so i have a big ole cyst on my right ovary...so no meds for right now. just going to chillax and enjoy the next few weeks....even have a few drinks here and there. hope everyone is great and i'll check on you every so often!!

Oh no, you, too? You're so zen about it! Hope it dissipates quickly!


----------



## Kismat026

lady luck12 said:


> Kismat026 said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies...so i have a big ole cyst on my right ovary...so no meds for right now. just going to chillax and enjoy the next few weeks....even have a few drinks here and there. hope everyone is great and i'll check on you every so often!!
> 
> Same here,only mine is on the left, also have fluid there as well. Got to wait for appt with the consultant now to discuss having the tube removed. I did the same though, allowed myself a few glasses of wine xxxx
> hope all goes well with you xxClick to expand...

Ohhhh no!!!! well i guess between you and me we cover both, lol. my doc said he'll give it 3 weeks and then see what's going on. i'm hoping and praying that it just disappears...but in the meantime i'll enjoy the 3 weeks. you do the same!!!


----------



## Kismat026

Kat S said:


> Kismat026 said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies...so i have a big ole cyst on my right ovary...so no meds for right now. just going to chillax and enjoy the next few weeks....even have a few drinks here and there. hope everyone is great and i'll check on you every so often!!
> 
> Oh no, you, too? You're so zen about it! Hope it dissipates quickly!Click to expand...

I can't really be down about it. what am i going to do. might as well enjoy the time off from the meds!!! i hope and pray that it goes away quickly too!!!!


----------



## Lucie73821

Well I have news, and it isn't good. I went this morning for my us. I had 3 follicles already at 13, with lots of others close behind-in the 9-11 range. I honestly lost count, but I think it was at least 6 on each side. They drew some blood to check my e2 level, and the nurse practitioner said they may switch me to another medicine tonight, so I would have to drive back out there after school to pick it up (about a 40-45 min drive).

I called after school and the nurse still hadn't been able to get a hold of the dr. So I got someone to cover my daycare shift and decided to start driving out there. The nurse called after I'd only been driving for about 5 minutes and said she hadn't heard from the dr....but then the dr. texted her. My e2 is 1700 already and they both feel that even if I did the new medicine (honestly I'm not sure what it was going to be), in all likelihood they would end up cancelling my cycle at my next apt. Friday.

So I called dh and asked his opinion. He was upset of course, but also because we just opened a 600iu of follistim and have only done one dose. He really didn't want to waste it. We decided to ask if we could still use it for an iui next month perhaps.

I called the nurse back and she assured me that the meds would be ok for an iui next month. Then she went on to say that I may not be able to do one next month, because I may have leftover structures from this month. We really want to do this ASAP, because if it isn't successful, we'd like to try ivf during Nov/Dec, so we can claim it on our taxes (hey-we have to get some kind of positive outcome from this!) She then went on to say that they may consider an iui with femera instead.

At this point, it was all I could do not to totally lose it on the phone with her. She told me I could take provera a week from today to bring on a period, then call with CD1.

Oh, and to top it off, we aren't supposed to BD at all. She didn't say until when, I'm assuming until after my period comes? As much as I'd love to throw caution to the wind, I really don't want to end up pregnant with sextuplets or something....

So now we're pretty confused as to what to do. Do we try another iui? If yes, with injectables or femera? Or do we screw it all and just jump in for the IVF?

I wish everyone else the best of luck!


----------



## snoil2000

Hi everyone, I was supposed to test on Oct 1 but unfortunately AF came today. I think this is likely our last attempt and I am very sad. We are on an adoption waiting list too, so maybe that will work out. Regardless, I wish you all the best.


----------



## usamom

Lucie and snoil- I'm so very sorry! :hugs:


----------



## Sweet Lullaby

I am so sorry to hear thst Lucy & Soil.. i know its one heck of a tough journey

:(

Tomorrow is the day i pick up my meds and start injectibles. Last time they had me on Puregon.. this time its Gonal F. I wonder why the change. 

I am bit anxious going thru IUI again. This time so many things are diffrrent. My FS didnt make me regulate and go on BCP. As soon as AF arrived.. they booked me in..

Maybe i am being superstitious, because last time i had IUI.. it worked..but was made to takepills.. had to wait 30 long days.. then used Puregon.

This time..i saw FS last week.. AF came 4 days later.. and booked to start tomorrow...

My AF is at times all over the place. My FS knows this


----------



## MrsG2010

hi ladies. Id like to join in. 

Our first IUI in the beginning of July failed. We took a break because of money and travelling.

AF came yesterday so I should be starting a new IUI cycle. My doctor has dropped me from 50mg of Clomid to 25mg this round. They are concerned about my lining and since I had 3 follicles on 50, they think I should be Ok. I complained a bit but the nurse wasn't budging. ?!?!

Lucie, I'm sorry... Did they offer you to convert this cycle to IVF?

Snoil, I'm sorry. This whole thing sucks. 

Hello to everyone else!


----------



## karenh

Lucie: That is frustrationg, I am so sorry. I did Femara this cycle and have one follicle at 21.3. Maybe that would be an ok option? That is a tough decision. Good luck.

Snoil2000: I am so sorry AF came. I wish you all the luck in the world with your adoption. Keep us updated on how that is going!

SweetLullaby: Maybe all the changes are just what you need to get your BFP! Good luck!

MrsG2010: Welcome! Thinned lining is an issue with Clomid. Have you looked into Femara? It doesnt thin the lining.

AFM: IUI yesterday went well. I am sore though and have had some cramping. Counting down my tww now!


----------



## wannabemomma

snoil2000 said:


> Hi everyone, I was supposed to test on Oct 1 but unfortunately AF came today. I think this is likely our last attempt and I am very sad. We are on an adoption waiting list too, so maybe that will work out. Regardless, I wish you all the best.

Hi Snoil - My husband and I were also thinking of starting the adoption process. Did you find it a stress reliever when the meds, ultra sounds, and such got to be too much? I think it is great you having already started that journey while still trying. There are many great kids that need good homes!


----------



## karenh

wannabemomma said:


> snoil2000 said:
> 
> 
> Hi everyone, I was supposed to test on Oct 1 but unfortunately AF came today. I think this is likely our last attempt and I am very sad. We are on an adoption waiting list too, so maybe that will work out. Regardless, I wish you all the best.
> 
> Hi Snoil - My husband and I were also thinking of starting the adoption process. Did you find it a stress reliever when the meds, ultra sounds, and such got to be too much? I think it is great you having already started that journey while still trying. There are many great kids that need good homes!Click to expand...

I wouldn't call it a stress reliever. Adoption is very stressful. Although once it is final then the stress can go down, which is why some people get pregnant after that adopt. Good luck to both of you!


----------



## Sweet Lullaby

Karenh : i really hope so :)

I am currently at my FS waiting for bloodwork and meds..

Very nervous/excited abt starting.


----------



## mrsjennyg

Hi girls- I haven't been posting but I have been reading all your posts and thinking about you all =) AFM injectable meds should arrive at my house on Saturday. Not sure when AF a going to come because FF changed my ov date from Friday to this past Monday :shrug:

Fingers crossed for you all :flower:


----------



## Sweet Lullaby

mrsjennyg : hope AF visits soon so you can start.

I took my first Gonal F injection today. WOW. I had forgotten hoe big the needle was! Coulda fainted just looking at it...


----------



## karenh

Good luck with the injectables ladies. I hope they treat you well.


----------



## Laura R

Hey everyone, well AF has arrived so round two of IUI was not a success. Here's hoping the 3rd time is a charm!


----------



## Sweet Lullaby

Laura R : Sorry to hear AF arrived. Fingers crossed for the next time.

Do you ladies also BD after insemination day? For "just in case"?


----------



## want2beamamma

Anyone having their first IUI in the next 9-12 days ??? 
Tomorrow is my last day on clomid and hopefully I will ovulate and can go for an IUI around that time. Lookin for a buddy to share things with :)


----------



## idiscodojo

Hello, I'm starting 100mg of Clomid cd3-7(IUI too) tomorrow and super nervous. TTC for five years with no luck. Had two dermoid cyst removed in the past few years, also I had half of my left ovary removed. But it works fine they think. I also have Andenomyosis on top of that. So I have a lot going on down there. Today I got my Clomid and had a panic attack and that was strange. I would love to join your fourm to have some and give some support in this journey. I'm sorry that your last cycle was a no go. I have my fingers crossed for you!


----------



## karenh

Sweet Lullaby said:


> Laura R : Sorry to hear AF arrived. Fingers crossed for the next time.
> 
> Do you ladies also BD after insemination day? For "just in case"?

My RE told me to that night and the next so I did.


----------



## want2beamamma

idiscodojo said:


> Hello, I'm starting 100mg of Clomid cd3-7(IUI too) tomorrow and super nervous. TTC for five years with no luck. Had two dermoid cyst removed in the past few years, also I had half of my left ovary removed. But it works fine they think. I also have Andenomyosis on top of that. So I have a lot going on down there. Today I got my Clomid and had a panic attack and that was strange. I would love to join your fourm to have some and give some support in this journey. I'm sorry that your last cycle was a no go. I have my fingers crossed for you!



I was VERY nervous after reading so much about the nasty side effects. Turns out it really wasnt all that bad for me. Hot flashes were often but if anything I was happier then usual and not cranky or moody. Best of luck :)


----------



## Kismat026

hey ladies....so AF had come and gone last wednesday. i have been getting alot alot of cm...and for the last few hours i have been spotting. what the heck is AF coming again. i stopped taking the clomid this month because of my cyst. or could this be my cyst breaking or something?


----------



## usamom

Kismat. I have no idea??!! Are your cycles pretty regular?


----------



## MrsG2010

karenh said:


> MrsG2010: Welcome! Thinned lining is an issue with Clomid. Have you looked into Femara? It doesnt thin the lining.
> QUOTE]
> 
> Karenh - I asked the nurse about another option than Clomid and she said injectables. She didn't mention Femara. ?!
> 
> 
> Everyone, hello! I already started my 25mg Clomid. Took the 3rd pill last night. Ultrasound scheduled for next Tuesday.


----------



## Kismat026

usamom said:


> Kismat. I have no idea??!! Are your cycles pretty regular?

they have been more regular for the last 8 months. but before no. so who knows. it has stopped so maybe it was just a fluke.


----------



## karenh

MrsG2010 said:


> karenh said:
> 
> 
> MrsG2010: Welcome! Thinned lining is an issue with Clomid. Have you looked into Femara? It doesnt thin the lining.
> QUOTE]
> 
> Karenh - I asked the nurse about another option than Clomid and she said injectables. She didn't mention Femara. ?!
> 
> 
> Everyone, hello! I already started my 25mg Clomid. Took the 3rd pill last night. Ultrasound scheduled for next Tuesday.
> 
> I would ask about it. It is much cheaper than injectables, and no shots. We will probably move on to the injectables next year if the Femara doesn't get us there, but Dr. wanted us to try Femara first.Click to expand...


----------



## augustluvers

Kismat026 said:


> hey ladies....so AF had come and gone last wednesday. i have been getting alot alot of cm...and for the last few hours i have been spotting. what the heck is AF coming again. i stopped taking the clomid this month because of my cyst. or could this be my cyst breaking or something?

It could be from the cyst... I know I spotted when I had a cyst that was breaking away.

Femara is another option to Clomid and so is Tamoxifen.


----------



## augustluvers

Hey girls!

I went in for my cd12 Ultrasound on Sept. 24 - Showed no follicles above 10mm (I had 20+ follicles in my right ovary and 30+ in the left).

Went back on cd 17 which was this past saturday and still nothing. But the Nurse stated that I had 20+ follicles in my right ovary and 15+ in my left. Lining was also thin. 

Consulted with the nurse who stated that I have to return on Oct. 10th. If no period by then and the blood work comes back negative for ovulation and pregnancy then they will start me on prometrium to bring on AF and then start a new cycle with a higher dose of Tamoxifen. I started crying and told them no to tamoxifen so on Oct. 10th we are consulting with the doctor to see if we can do injectibles. I told the nurse that I refuse to do another cycle of Tamoxifen (which is like clomid), after I have already done clomid for almost 5 years. =) I felt so proud of myself for finally speaking up


----------



## mrsjennyg

Hey ladies- I haven't posted much but I've been reading and keeping track I you all :). I am still waiting for AF to start the injectables- they came on Saturday and it was a little overwhelming when I opened that big box...

I wanted to put my 2 cents in about the clomid. I was on it for 4 cycles and it really thinned my lining so my FS put me on femera. Good for you ladies for speaking up and sticking up for yourselves! I'll keep you posted as to when I start the meds =)


----------



## Katikins612

Hi ladies,

I haven't posted in a while but have been reading up on everyone's posts. Those who had the witch show, I wish you more luck next round. 
August - good for you for making that decision! Maybe femara is a better option. It's worth a shot!

Mrsjenny - what types of meds are included with the injectables? Are there multiple shots per day?

AFM, I had my IUI this morning. DH's Count was very good, but motility was low. Not sure how that affects things..but I'm going to try and stay positive these next two weeks. 

How is everyone else doing?


----------



## want2beamamma

Good luck hope you get a BFP !!!!

I have started doing my OPK's and just waiting to see that positive... This is going to be a long wait and the 2 week wait will be even longer I am sure.


----------



## augustluvers

mrsjennyg said:


> Hey ladies- I haven't posted much but I've been reading and keeping track I you all :). I am still waiting for AF to start the injectables- they came on Saturday and it was a little overwhelming when I opened that big box...
> 
> I wanted to put my 2 cents in about the clomid. I was on it for 4 cycles and it really thinned my lining so my FS put me on femera. Good for you ladies for speaking up and sticking up for yourselves! I'll keep you posted as to when I start the meds =)

What medications are you taking and how many per day (injectable)? 

I know that my next cycle will be with injectable but no IUI as the timing of the IUI would be around the time I'm away on vacation. We are planning on planned and timed intercourse for our next cycle.


----------



## augustluvers

Katikins612 said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> I haven't posted in a while but have been reading up on everyone's posts. Those who had the witch show, I wish you more luck next round.
> August - good for you for making that decision! Maybe femara is a better option. It's worth a shot!
> 
> Mrsjenny - what types of meds are included with the injectables? Are there multiple shots per day?
> 
> AFM, I had my IUI this morning. DH's Count was very good, but motility was low. Not sure how that affects things..but I'm going to try and stay positive these next two weeks.
> 
> How is everyone else doing?


Kati~ How are you feeling today? I know I had cramps for a few days after my IUI's last year. My first IUI was the most painful because the doctor pinched my insides(OUCH)... Rest up and take it easy. Praying that you get you BFP in two week :hugs:


----------



## Charliegirl27

Well :witch: got me today 16dpiui :cry:
Looks like lap for me then try again before the year is out hopefully
Good luck to all still in x


----------



## karenh

Augustluvers: Good job for standing up for yourself! That is awesome! I hope they are able to work with you.

Katikinis612: Yay for having your IUI and being in the TWW. What are you going to do to pass the time?

Charliegirl27: I am so sorry the witch showed her ugly face. Good luck with the lap.


----------



## mrsjennyg

Hey ladies- well I *think* I am going to just have one shot in the evenings starting CD2 after my u/s and bloodwork. This will be my first cycle on injectibles so I'm not really sure how long but my FS said it could be 8 days or 10... I am glad that I will be closely monitored and not have to use OPKs. Then when the FS tells me to I will give myself the trigger shot the night before the IUI. I will be taking Follistem as my injectible and then the trigger is HSG. Then a day or two after the IUI I start the Crinone cream. They sent me 2 boxes of 15 so maybe they will have me use them 2x a day? I know 4 people in real life who had had success with the injectibles + IUI so I'm hopeful this will be our cycle!


----------



## augustluvers

Charliegirl27 said:


> Well :witch: got me today 16dpiui :cry:
> Looks like lap for me then try again before the year is out hopefully
> Good luck to all still in x

I'm so sorry the :witch: showed sweetie :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## want2beamamma

Today is CD10 for me and I have a pretty positive OPK.... is this too early? I dont want to call to book a time for my IUI if it's too early and could be a false positive.
I tested CD8-definate Neg and CD9- definate neg in AM and PM.


----------



## augustluvers

want2beamamma said:


> Today is CD10 for me and I have a pretty positive OPK.... is this too early? I dont want to call to book a time for my IUI if it's too early and could be a false positive.
> I tested CD8-definate Neg and CD9- definate neg in AM and PM.

Did you take any medications like clomid? or injectables? I know they say you ovulated 5-9 afters your last pill of clomid or other fertility meds. But then again some people ovulate earlier. 

I would call in to your doctors office and see what they recommend.


----------



## want2beamamma

I took clomid days 2-6 100mg of my cycle. CD-8 and 9 were negative but CD10-today positive. I am going to do another one tonight and if it's still positive maybe book for the following day. The doctor isnt doing any other type of monitoring ( ultrasound ) I even called and asked. They said it is self monitored. I am sorry worried to go in too early.
I am getting cramps on both sides and EWCM.


----------



## karenh

You could always bd just to be safe.


----------



## want2beamamma

I am going for an IUI using a sperm donor because DH has a vascetomy from a previous relationship so BD-ing wont help us out any! I am just scared to go too early for the IUI.
Here are the tests dont know ....
 



Attached Files:







IMG091.jpg
File size: 21.1 KB
Views: 3









IMG087.jpg
File size: 19.8 KB
Views: 4


----------



## karenh

want2beamamma said:


> I am going for an IUI using a sperm donor because DH has a vascetomy from a previous relationship so BD-ing wont help us out any! I am just scared to go too early for the IUI.
> Here are the tests dont know ....

oh, sorry. I would take a Clear Blue Digi with the :p and/or call your doctor.


----------



## augustluvers

want2beamamma said:


> I took clomid days 2-6 100mg of my cycle. CD-8 and 9 were negative but CD10-today positive. I am going to do another one tonight and if it's still positive maybe book for the following day. The doctor isnt doing any other type of monitoring ( ultrasound ) I even called and asked. They said it is self monitored. I am sorry worried to go in too early.
> I am getting cramps on both sides and EWCM.

When i took clomid I got positive OPK and cramps as well before the normal time of 5-9 days past the last pill. 

One cycle I ovulated early around cd11 or cd 12.

If you test positive again tonight I would call =)


----------



## augustluvers

As for me I'm cycle day 21 and I'm having MAJOR cramps in the ovaries area. On my Left side to be exact. I wonder if I'm finally ovulating? :shrug:

Looks like I gotta get some BD in tonight just in case! LOL

I haven't take my temperature in 4 days so I don't know, LOL


----------



## augustluvers

karenh said:


> want2beamamma said:
> 
> 
> I am going for an IUI using a sperm donor because DH has a vascetomy from a previous relationship so BD-ing wont help us out any! I am just scared to go too early for the IUI.
> Here are the tests dont know ....
> 
> oh, sorry. I would take a Clear Blue Digi with the :p and/or call your doctor.Click to expand...

Me too! I love those Clear Blue Digital OPKs! Seeing the smiley face is wonderful ~


----------



## want2beamamma

Well 3.5 hours since that test I just did another and yup positive. I am going to try again tonight and if it's positive I will get a clearblue! Wow this could be happening sooner than I thought!! :)

Thanks for the help ladies


----------



## mrsjennyg

Want2be I responded to you in the October IUI thread and I agree- I would confirm with a CBE diggy :)


----------



## want2beamamma

Are they more sensitive or are they better to confirm because there is no guess work? Sorry I've never used one before


----------



## mrsjennyg

want2beamamma said:


> Are they more sensitive or are they better to confirm because there is no guess work? Sorry I've never used one before

Yes that's why my FS wants me to use them. It's either a smiley face if positive or a blank circle if negative. No lines to compare (which is where I make myself crazy!). They are less expensive if you get them through Amazon but obviously you don't have that kind of time!


----------



## usamom

Hi ladies. 10dpiui here and a bfn this morning. I know it's early. Have lots of cramping like AF is coming and the usual nausea I get the day of my period. No sign of her yet though. I'm absolutely, positively, losing my mind this time around!! Tww is just the worst..... :-(


----------



## augustluvers

usamom said:


> Hi ladies. 10dpiui here and a bfn this morning. I know it's early. Have lots of cramping like AF is coming and the usual nausea I get the day of my period. No sign of her yet though. I'm absolutely, positively, losing my mind this time around!! Tww is just the worst..... :-(

Hey Usamom~ I remember you from another thread maybe a year or so ago. Either way it's nice to see you again :hugs: Was you IUI on the extact day that you ovulated? You could be anywhere between 8-10 dpo now right? I would say to keep the faith and hope alive. It's still early. I know we all wish we are as lucky as other who get a BFP at 7dpo but sometimes that is just not the case. I'm praying that you get a BFP soon :hugs:


----------



## Katikins612

Hi, 

I did have some light cramping. Definitely felt the catheter hit the top of my uterus. Not comfortable! These next two weeks are going to feel so long. Thankfully it's busy @ work, so I'll have a lot to keep my mind off things. 


augustluvers said:


> Katikins612 said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies,
> 
> I haven't posted in a while but have been reading up on everyone's posts. Those who had the witch show, I wish you more luck next round.
> August - good for you for making that decision! Maybe femara is a better option. It's worth a shot!
> 
> Mrsjenny - what types of meds are included with the injectables? Are there multiple shots per day?
> 
> AFM, I had my IUI this morning. DH's Count was very good, but motility was low. Not sure how that affects things..but I'm going to try and stay positive these next two weeks.
> 
> How is everyone else doing?
> 
> 
> Kati~ How are you feeling today? I know I had cramps for a few days after my IUI's last year. My first IUI was the most painful because the doctor pinched my insides(OUCH)... Rest up and take it easy. Praying that you get you BFP in two week :hugs:Click to expand...


----------



## usamom

augustluvers said:


> usamom said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies. 10dpiui here and a bfn this morning. I know it's early. Have lots of cramping like AF is coming and the usual nausea I get the day of my period. No sign of her yet though. I'm absolutely, positively, losing my mind this time around!! Tww is just the worst..... :-(
> 
> Hey Usamom~ I remember you from another thread maybe a year or so ago. Either way it's nice to see you again :hugs: Was you IUI on the extact day that you ovulated? You could be anywhere between 8-10 dpo now right? I would say to keep the faith and hope alive. It's still early. I know we all wish we are as lucky as other who get a BFP at 7dpo but sometimes that is just not the case. I'm praying that you get a BFP soon :hugs:Click to expand...

Hi August! I'm pretty sure of when I ovulated because I took a trigger and all that. 11dpiui now. Still testing as :BFN:, but I'm so sure that it worked this time around. Frustrating... How about you?


----------



## karenh

How is everyone today? Anyone testing soon? I have my beta on Monday! I can't wait for this tww to be over.

USA: I hope it is just too early for you BFP. Maybe this weekend you will get you happy news!


----------



## Kat S

karenh said:


> How is everyone today? Anyone testing soon? I have my beta on Monday! I can't wait for this tww to be over.
> 
> USA: I hope it is just too early for you BFP. Maybe this weekend you will get you happy news!

I'm having an ultrasound tomorrow morning to see how that pesky cyst is progressing. Last Friday it was still too big to go off the Pill and get AF going again. Fingers crossed that it's finally shrunk enough to get the ball rolling again!


----------



## usamom

I wish we had a list of who is testing when for this group! I'm supposed to test Sunday. Trying not to pee on any more sticks until then!!  :dust: for all of us!


----------



## karenh

Kat S said:


> karenh said:
> 
> 
> How is everyone today? Anyone testing soon? I have my beta on Monday! I can't wait for this tww to be over.
> 
> USA: I hope it is just too early for you BFP. Maybe this weekend you will get you happy news!
> 
> I'm having an ultrasound tomorrow morning to see how that pesky cyst is progressing. Last Friday it was still too big to go off the Pill and get AF going again. Fingers crossed that it's finally shrunk enough to get the ball rolling again!Click to expand...

OH I really hope so. That has got to be no fun. Let us know how it goes!


----------



## karenh

usamom said:


> I wish we had a list of who is testing when for this group! I'm supposed to test Sunday. Trying not to pee on any more sticks until then!!  :dust: for all of us!

Good luck Sunday! I hope this is it! Yay! So excited for you! :happydance:


----------



## Kat S

Good news! My cysts are now small enough to proceed with an IUI this month! I've been told to stop taking The Pill (was keeping my hormone levels low so they would stop "feeding" the cysts) so AF can get going, then I go in on Oct 17th for a follicle check. IF the follicles are developed enough, we'll do the IUI Oct 18th.

I can't believe I am FINALLY at this stage! We've been testing and waiting to do this since July!


----------



## karenh

Kat S said:


> Good news! My cysts are now small enough to proceed with an IUI this month! I've been told to stop taking The Pill (was keeping my hormone levels low so they would stop "feeding" the cysts) so AF can get going, then I go in on Oct 17th for a follicle check. IF the follicles are developed enough, we'll do the IUI Oct 18th.
> 
> I can't believe I am FINALLY at this stage! We've been testing and waiting to do this since July!

That is so exciting! Yay! :happydance: Good luck!


----------



## augustluvers

Hey girls!!!

I hope all is well with each and every one of you girls :hugs:

USAMOM~ Goodluck tomorrow! I'm stalking you ;)

AFM ~ I'm on cycle day 24 and i'm scheduled for my next step consult on Wendesday, however, I tested this morning with a Wondfo or however you spell that brand of test and I think I got something. I tested with 2mu again about two hours later and i'm not sure if i see something or now. I'm afraid I've got line eye :shrug::blush::wacko:

Could it be that I had no follicles on cd 17 because maybe I ovulated before going into the doctors office? 

Either way I know I'll some answers on Wendesday but I'm hoping and prayer I get a BFP

The first picture with the white back ground is FMU and the second with the pink : the top test is FMU and the send test is 2mu.
 



Attached Files:







FMU1.jpg
File size: 24 KB
Views: 6









2MU1.jpg
File size: 25.3 KB
Views: 7


----------



## lady luck12

Hi Ladies,

Haven't been posted on here for a while as had a lot to deal with, but have been trying to keep up to date with you all.

Want to wish you all good luck for the coming week, as know a few of you are approaching your testing dates.

Look forward to seeing BFP's

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## usamom

augustluvers said:


> Hey girls!!!
> 
> I hope all is well with each and every one of you girls :hugs:
> 
> USAMOM~ Goodluck tomorrow! I'm stalking you ;)
> 
> AFM ~ I'm on cycle day 24 and i'm scheduled for my next step consult on Wendesday, however, I tested this morning with a Wondfo or however you spell that brand of test and I think I got something. I tested with 2mu again about two hours later and i'm not sure if i see something or now. I'm afraid I've got line eye :shrug::blush::wacko:
> 
> Could it be that I had no follicles on cd 17 because maybe I ovulated before going into the doctors office?
> 
> Either way I know I'll some answers on Wendesday but I'm hoping and prayer I get a BFP
> 
> The first picture with the white back ground is FMU and the second with the pink : the top test is FMU and the send test is 2mu.

Have you tested again?? I squinted and looked - thought I could see the faintest of lines on the first picture (white background).. Fx'd for you!!


----------



## augustluvers

USAMOM~ Well I have tested again this morning (actually like not even 20 minutes ago) :haha: At 7am I took another Wondfo and I thought I could see something but I wasn't sure, it was lighter then yesterdays. So I went to Walmart on my way to school this morning and bought FRER's. I tested with 2mu and I think I see something. At first the line looked white (antibody) for like the first two minutes but then it started changing in color to a very light pink. Is that normal? should i rule this test out? I'll try to get a picture uploaded soon


----------



## usamom

August- pink is good!! What cycle day are you on?? I'm so excited for
you!!


----------



## augustluvers

usamom said:


> August- pink is good!! What cycle day are you on?? I'm so excited for
> you!!

I'm on cycle day 25... 

I took Tamoxifen from cd 3-7 (it's like clomid)... When I went in on cd12 for a follicle check the nurse informed me that I didn't have any follicles bigger than 8mm or something like that so I had to go back on cd17 for another follicle check. The nurse said I had less follicles then 5 days prior and the one remaining were still too smaller for ovulation. I'm starting to think that I might have ovulated either between cd12 & cd17 or exactly on cd17... 

My next step consult is this wednesday so I'm going to request a blood test before starting any other cycle. 

The first test is at the 4 minute mark. The second and third are at the 10 minute mark. (I cropped and enhanced the third picture).
 



Attached Files:







Untitled.jpg
File size: 19.7 KB
Views: 8









Untitled1.png
File size: 151 KB
Views: 7









Untitled2.png
File size: 230.5 KB
Views: 7


----------



## want2beamamma

I dont know if I have a line eye or not but.... I see a very very faint line in the first picture :)


----------



## usamom

Me too. I can only see the faintest of lines in the first photo. It's still early for you so maybe this is it!! Fingers crossed!!


----------



## karenh

lady luck12 said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> Haven't been posted on here for a while as had a lot to deal with, but have been trying to keep up to date with you all.
> 
> Want to wish you all good luck for the coming week, as know a few of you are approaching your testing dates.
> 
> Look forward to seeing BFP's
> 
> xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

I miss you!


----------



## lady luck12

karenh said:


> lady luck12 said:
> 
> 
> Hi Ladies,
> 
> Haven't been posted on here for a while as had a lot to deal with, but have been trying to keep up to date with you all.
> 
> Want to wish you all good luck for the coming week, as know a few of you are approaching your testing dates.
> 
> Look forward to seeing BFP's
> 
> xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
> 
> I miss you!Click to expand...

miss you too hun, been thinking of you, especially today................any news? I'm on tender hooks waitting for you to message me lol.
Got everything crossed for you xx


----------



## lady luck12

Hi ladies,
How you all getting on, been keeping an eye out for your BFP results xxxx

GP is trying to get my consultant to see me before my appointment which is on 6th Novemeber.................so ages away.
Fed up now xxx


----------



## karenh

lady luck, I have my test at the doc today. I haven't tested yet becuase I am so affraid of a BFN. I could use all the prayers I can get. I really hope that the GP gets your appointment moved up. November is way too far away. Praying for you!


----------



## Kat S

karenh said:


> lady luck, I have my test at the doc today. I haven't tested yet becuase I am so affraid of a BFN. I could use all the prayers I can get. I really hope that the GP gets your appointment moved up. November is way too far away. Praying for you!

Good luck, Karenh!!


----------



## CanadianMaple

Hi! I'm just at the beginning of my first IUI with clomid and Ovidrel trigger shot. We are using donor sperm since my husband doesn't produce sperm. 

I had my CD3 u/s and bloodwork yesterday. He saw 30 resting follicles on my right and 10 on my left and made a comment about how he hoped I don't have too many respond which in turn made me pretty nervous. He started me on 100mg of Clomid and I go for bloodwork on Friday. Anyone else know how many they had?

I have high LH and they put me on the pill for a month before doing all of this to hopefully keep it down, but they did warn me that if it was still high on Friday, they would have to cancel.

I've had one clomid so far, taking them with dinner. I just had the metallic taste in my mouth and nothing else so far. :)

It's so nice to hear of others who are going through this. I'm going to read back and get to know some of your stories. :)


----------



## mrsjennyg

Hi Canadian- welcome :) I just had my cd3 u/s and bloodwork this morning and I think I saw in the paper that I had 15 and 10 resting follicles but that was me looking at the sheet while they were talking, not what they told me :)


----------



## Kat S

Good luck, Canadian Maple!!


----------



## idiscodojo

Good luck, Canadian Maple, my fingers are crossed for ya!! I today had my trigger shot and tomorrow I'll have my first IUI. Super nervous!! I have a lot of eggs and boy am I crampy. I have 3 out of them that are over 17mm. I hope the best for you and I'll keep checking in on your progress


----------



## CanadianMaple

idisco- Best of luck tomorrow! Lots of baby dust to you!

MrsJenny- That's reassuring. Someone asked me if I had PSOC because of that and my high LH, but they say I don't... He didn't even really count them, it was an estimation too so there is no use worrying about it now. Even with IVF, not all of those would mature.

Thanks, Kat!


----------



## jtj1054

Hi ladies! I haven't posted on here before but our 1st IUI Sept. 22nd worked! We've been TTC since January 2010 nearly 3 years, tried all sorts of meds... clomid, femera, vitamins, natural, crazy wives tales etc. We had IUI #1 planned for September after DH got home from deployment so here's our stats hope this gives some of you some hope since we had little!

September 7- period
CD3-7 Clomid 150 mg
CD 15 Positive OKP - Extreme pains!!
CD16 IUI horrible news... after sperm wash only 1.5 million sperm DH never had a low sa before. DR said only 10-13% chance of success
CD 24 BFN :'(
CD 27 BFP not using first morning urine!!!!!!
CD 28(12DPIUI/O) Beta #1 96!!
CD30 (14DPIUI/O) Beta #2 361
First ob appt/ ultrasound 10/23 Est. Due date 6/14/13


----------



## karenh

CanadianMaple: Good luck with your first IUI, and welcome to the group!

Idiscodojo: Three! That gives you a good chance! I hope this is it for you. Good luck!

AFM: I had my beta yesterday. BFN. They didnt tell me the number and I didnt think to ask until I was off the phone. Now I am waiting on AF so we can start again. Hoping I get more than one follicle this time. That is the only thing I can think of. Our numbers were perfect. 21.6mm follicle, 10mm lining, three layers, DH 70 mill count 70% motility, bd two days before IUI, night of IUI, and day after. What more could we have done?


----------



## Mrs. T

karenh

:hugs:


----------



## Kat S

karenh said:


> AFM: I had my beta yesterday. BFN. They didnt tell me the number and I didnt think to ask until I was off the phone. Now I am waiting on AF so we can start again. Hoping I get more than one follicle this time. That is the only thing I can think of. Our numbers were perfect. 21.6mm follicle, 10mm lining, three layers, DH 70 mill count 70% motility, bd two days before IUI, night of IUI, and day after. What more could we have done?

Yup, you did everything right! Do not blame yourself! I know how disappointed you feel. Are you planning the same thing for next month or will you try another route?


----------



## ttcbaby117

Can I join......I just want to be able to see how you guys are getting on....

I will be doing IUI next cycle with femara and follistim!


----------



## karenh

Kat S said:


> karenh said:
> 
> 
> AFM: I had my beta yesterday. BFN. They didnt tell me the number and I didnt think to ask until I was off the phone. Now I am waiting on AF so we can start again. Hoping I get more than one follicle this time. That is the only thing I can think of. Our numbers were perfect. 21.6mm follicle, 10mm lining, three layers, DH 70 mill count 70% motility, bd two days before IUI, night of IUI, and day after. What more could we have done?
> 
> Yup, you did everything right! Do not blame yourself! I know how disappointed you feel. Are you planning the same thing for next month or will you try another route?Click to expand...

I wanted to up the femara because I know people are on higher doses than 7.5 and I only had one follicle, but RE said no. So we are doing the same thing this cycle, AF showed her face today. If same results happen, one follicle and BFN, I am going to ask to switch to the injections. How are you doing?


----------



## mrswemyss

Hi everyone... So I have lost touch with the site bc I was getting down. Since then, I have went to fertility Dr found out I have endometriosis,my eggs are small and thick mucus... I have started my first round of femara and will do iui when I ovulate. Any feedback/similar stories would be encouraging!


----------



## Mrs. T

mrswemyss said:


> Hi everyone... So I have lost touch with the site bc I was getting down. Since then, I have went to fertility Dr found out I have endometriosis,my eggs are small and thick mucus... I have started my first round of femara and will do iui when I ovulate. Any feedback/similar stories would be encouraging!

Well I don't have the same problem as you but I do like Femara. Makes the follicles progress nicely without producing too many of them like Clomid. 

Even though the endo diagnosis sucks, it's always good to find out what's wrong so you know how to proceed.

I am also feeling down today (I think it maybe a side effect from the progesterone suppositories I am on).

My fx for you!
:dust:


----------



## Kat S

karenh said:


> Kat S said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> karenh said:
> 
> 
> AFM: I had my beta yesterday. BFN. They didnt tell me the number and I didnt think to ask until I was off the phone. Now I am waiting on AF so we can start again. Hoping I get more than one follicle this time. That is the only thing I can think of. Our numbers were perfect. 21.6mm follicle, 10mm lining, three layers, DH 70 mill count 70% motility, bd two days before IUI, night of IUI, and day after. What more could we have done?
> 
> Yup, you did everything right! Do not blame yourself! I know how disappointed you feel. Are you planning the same thing for next month or will you try another route?Click to expand...
> 
> I wanted to up the femara because I know people are on higher doses than 7.5 and I only had one follicle, but RE said no. So we are doing the same thing this cycle, AF showed her face today. If same results happen, one follicle and BFN, I am going to ask to switch to the injections. How are you doing?Click to expand...

I'm only on 2.5 mg of Femara, so I really hope I react to it. At 40 yrs, I don't have time to mess around here! I wish they had prescribed a stronger dose. All I can do is wait and see. Today is Day 2 of the Femara and I'm doing fine. My follicle check is a week from Wednesday. Time isn't crawling as slowly as before, but maybe it's because I'm looking forward to going to the Ren Faire this weekend!


----------



## Kat S

And just to post something that made me laugh...

"Feodor Vassilyev (c. 1707[1]-1782) was a peasant from Shuya, Russia. His first wife sets the record for most children birthed by a single woman. She gave birth to a total of 69 children; however, few other details are known of her life, such as her date of birth or death. She gave birth to 16 pairs of twins, 7 sets of triplets and 4 sets of quadruplets between 1725 and 1765, in a total of 27 births. 67 of the 69 children born are said to have survived infancy."



I love how the illustration depicts her with a totally flat stomach...then KABOOM! 

By the way, the claims made regarding this story have never been proven. I just thought we could all do with a laugh!


----------



## 2blue lines

Ok I'm back in the game for Oct IUI I'm on 150 mg clomid, CD6, I'll be amazed & elated if we can make this one stick!


----------



## karenh

Mrs. T: I am sorry you are having a down day. I hope you feel better soon.

Kat S: I hope 2.5 works for you. That is the normal dose. I didnt ovulate on my own or with Clomid at all even up to 150mg of Clomid. That is why when I went the RE he put me right on the 7.5 of femara. I hope it works this time.

2bluelines: Sorry for your BFN, but looks as though you ovulated! That is a step in the right direction. Same thing that happened to me this last cycle. I hope now that we got that part down we both get BFP this cycle!


----------



## Kat S

At Home Artificial Insemination??

Hey, since my DH also has performance anxiety (hence our need for IUI), this means that "normal" sex during ovulation week is out (he's able to finish...ahem...manually/solo). However, I heard about these artificial insemination at home kits. Does anyone know where I can get these supplies? I figure I can enhance the IUI by trying at home a time or two that week.


----------



## ttcbaby117

Mrs. T: Sorry for the depression....those prog supps are horrible. I seriously feel like I got hit by a train, thankfully I get to stop them tomorrow if I get my 2nd bfn...if I get a bfp, which I doubt, then I will be more than happy to continue feeling like this.

Kat S: I hope 2.5 works for you. maybe you can try the softcups...put his stuff in the soft cup and insert it in....then I hear it helps (TMI ALERT) if you orgasm with the soft cup inside. I hear it helps suck up the sperms through the cervix. Let us know what you decide to try.

2bluelines: glad to see you are back on this crazy train! Good luck on this cycle....we will be doing these IUI together! Lets hold hands shall we lol

mrsw - will they go in and remove the endo first? It is good that you have found out what you are dealing with and now you know which course of action to take!


----------



## mrswemyss

They did remove endo, this will be my second ovulation since my surgery,it should be next week according to how my body reacts to femara... 


What are trigger shots & when does the Dr decide they are necessary?


----------



## 2blue lines

karenh said:


> Mrs. T: I am sorry you are having a down day. I hope you feel better soon.
> 
> Kat S: I hope 2.5 works for you. That is the normal dose. I didnt ovulate on my own or with Clomid at all even up to 150mg of Clomid. That is why when I went the RE he put me right on the 7.5 of femara. I hope it works this time.
> 
> 2bluelines: Sorry for your BFN, but looks as though you ovulated! That is a step in the right direction. Same thing that happened to me this last cycle. I hope now that we got that part down we both get BFP this cycle!

Thanks for the support! I'm already on my last day of clomid then Friday I go in.
If blocked one again has all the follicles I'm not wasting my time. If the in-blocked side has more than 2 I will go for it. 

I am also lookin into IVF now too

Sure hope this works though


----------



## karenh

mrswemyss said:


> They did remove endo, this will be my second ovulation since my surgery,it should be next week according to how my body reacts to femara...
> 
> 
> What are trigger shots & when does the Dr decide they are necessary?

The trigger shot causes timed ovulation. I am not sure what makes the doc decide to use it. I know people that ovulate on their own still get it. I don't ovulate on my own. Last cycle I had a 21.3 follicle and they gave me a trigger so it would release the egg. IUI was 36 hours later.


----------



## Kat S

ttcbaby117 said:


> Kat S: I hope 2.5 works for you. maybe you can try the softcups...put his stuff in the soft cup and insert it in....then I hear it helps (TMI ALERT) if you orgasm with the soft cup inside. I hear it helps suck up the sperms through the cervix. Let us know what you decide to try.

This is all so new to me! OK, so with the Soft Cups I don't need the syringe...I just hope he doesn't miss the cup and then insert that in? OK. *laughs* Sooo romantic!! :haha: Thanks!!


----------



## ttcbaby117

kat...lol...yeah he shouldnt miss it...just have him do it right into the cup and give it to you to insert. I have heard of many ladies doing this and getting pg.


----------



## tearbb21

Hey Ladies! Hope you don't mind if I join! I am getting ready to start my first IUI in Nov u(i think!). I am 26 and DH is 27. We have a 10 month old son who was conceived 4 months after going off the pill. We have been trying for baby#2 for a few months and I went to the doc just to get bloodwork done even though I know we hadn't been trying that long. Anyways found out I have low ovarian reserve! My AMH was .91. FSH was 9.3. Doc said I was lucky I got pregnant so easily with my son. She strongly suggests doing IUI with injectables. DH went to have his sperm analysis done yesterday. I honestly was expecting everything to be amazing since we have a baby but his results didn't come back that great. He has a super high count (170 million) but only 12% motility...so a total of 20 million motile sperm. Is that good enough for an IUI? Has any of your docs said anything about what their standards are? I have googled the crap out of this online and it seems like after they do the wash you lose 50% of sperm. So if he has 20 million motile then after wash would be like maybe 10 million motile? Is that ok? Thanks girls!


----------



## dbluett

Will be doing my 2nd IUI in the next few days. Got to dr tomorrow for bw and us. Hoping for some good news.


----------



## karenh

dbluett said:


> Will be doing my 2nd IUI in the next few days. Got to dr tomorrow for bw and us. Hoping for some good news.

Good luck!


----------



## karenh

tearbb21 said:


> Hey Ladies! Hope you don't mind if I join! I am getting ready to start my first IUI in Nov u(i think!). I am 26 and DH is 27. We have a 10 month old son who was conceived 4 months after going off the pill. We have been trying for baby#2 for a few months and I went to the doc just to get bloodwork done even though I know we hadn't been trying that long. Anyways found out I have low ovarian reserve! My AMH was .91. FSH was 9.3. Doc said I was lucky I got pregnant so easily with my son. She strongly suggests doing IUI with injectables. DH went to have his sperm analysis done yesterday. I honestly was expecting everything to be amazing since we have a baby but his results didn't come back that great. He has a super high count (170 million) but only 12% motility...so a total of 20 million motile sperm. Is that good enough for an IUI? Has any of your docs said anything about what their standards are? I have googled the crap out of this online and it seems like after they do the wash you lose 50% of sperm. So if he has 20 million motile then after wash would be like maybe 10 million motile? Is that ok? Thanks girls!

Welcome! Sorry I am not much help with semen numbers, DH has no issue so I haven't paid attention. Hopefully one of the other girls can help you out.


----------



## Kat S

dbluett said:


> Will be doing my 2nd IUI in the next few days. Got to dr tomorrow for bw and us. Hoping for some good news.

Good luck and keep us posted!!


----------



## Charliegirl27

tearbb21 said:


> Hey Ladies! Hope you don't mind if I join! I am getting ready to start my first IUI in Nov u(i think!). I am 26 and DH is 27. We have a 10 month old son who was conceived 4 months after going off the pill. We have been trying for baby#2 for a few months and I went to the doc just to get bloodwork done even though I know we hadn't been trying that long. Anyways found out I have low ovarian reserve! My AMH was .91. FSH was 9.3. Doc said I was lucky I got pregnant so easily with my son. She strongly suggests doing IUI with injectables. DH went to have his sperm analysis done yesterday. I honestly was expecting everything to be amazing since we have a baby but his results didn't come back that great. He has a super high count (170 million) but only 12% motility...so a total of 20 million motile sperm. Is that good enough for an IUI? Has any of your docs said anything about what their standards are? I have googled the crap out of this online and it seems like after they do the wash you lose 50% of sperm. So if he has 20 million motile then after wash would be like maybe 10 million motile? Is that ok? Thanks girls!

At my clinic they prefer 15-20 mil (total) to put back. my hubby had 29% motility pre wash not sure of post wash count but with my DD no2 we only had 5 mil (total) put in at iui and it worked first time. Motility should be equal to or over 50% (ideally) good luck :thumbup:


----------



## dbluett

So... Went to the dr on sat morning. One follicel is 20mm and the other one is just under 18mm. Lining still looks good. Bloodwork showed that i had an LH surge. Was told to trigger that night (just to help) and IUI was on Sunday morning. Super excited. I have a good feeling about this cycle  Now begins the 2ww.


----------



## Kat S

dbluett said:


> So... Went to the dr on sat morning. One follicel is 20mm and the other one is just under 18mm. Lining still looks good. Bloodwork showed that i had an LH surge. Was told to trigger that night (just to help) and IUI was on Sunday morning. Super excited. I have a good feeling about this cycle  Now begins the 2ww.

Whoo hoo! Sounds like it all went like clockwork! Hope you get fantastic news in two weeks!


----------



## karenh

dbluett said:


> So... Went to the dr on sat morning. One follicel is 20mm and the other one is just under 18mm. Lining still looks good. Bloodwork showed that i had an LH surge. Was told to trigger that night (just to help) and IUI was on Sunday morning. Super excited. I have a good feeling about this cycle  Now begins the 2ww.

Two follicles with great numbers! Wonderful! Good luck these next two weeks!


----------



## ttcbaby117

blue - sounds awesome!!!! I hope this is it for you! how did you feel on the gonal?


----------



## dbluett

Thanks everyone!!! Hoping the 2ww goes quick.
TTCbaby117- I had no issues with the gonal


----------



## Charliegirl27

dbluett said:


> So... Went to the dr on sat morning. One follicel is 20mm and the other one is just under 18mm. Lining still looks good. Bloodwork showed that i had an LH surge. Was told to trigger that night (just to help) and IUI was on Sunday morning. Super excited. I have a good feeling about this cycle  Now begins the 2ww.

Sounds good! Fx'd :dust:


----------



## Kat S

I finally bought a package of ovulation predictor strips. So...does the second line appear if you are near ovulation or of you ARE ovulating or ?? I'm a little confused.


----------



## karenh

Kat S said:


> I finally bought a package of ovulation predictor strips. So...does the second line appear if you are near ovulation or of you ARE ovulating or ?? I'm a little confused.

In order for an opl to be possitive the test line had to be as dark as the control line. That is why I just use the digital ones. Then I don't get a false positive. Good luck!


----------



## Kat S

karenh said:


> Kat S said:
> 
> 
> I finally bought a package of ovulation predictor strips. So...does the second line appear if you are near ovulation or of you ARE ovulating or ?? I'm a little confused.
> 
> In order for an opl to be possitive the test line had to be as dark as the control line. That is why I just use the digital ones. Then I don't get a false positive. Good luck!Click to expand...

LOL! I see what you mean, yes! My "test" line was just a wee bit lighter than the control line, so I guess that means I haven't ovulated yet. Good! I wonder if it gets darker as you get closer?

I go in for my follicle check tomorrow and I wanted to be sure I hadn't already ovulated!


----------



## jmHansen11

Kat S said:


> karenh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kat S said:
> 
> 
> I finally bought a package of ovulation predictor strips. So...does the second line appear if you are near ovulation or of you ARE ovulating or ?? I'm a little confused.
> 
> In order for an opl to be possitive the test line had to be as dark as the control line. That is why I just use the digital ones. Then I don't get a false positive. Good luck!Click to expand...
> 
> LOL! I see what you mean, yes! My "test" line was just a wee bit lighter than the control line, so I guess that means I haven't ovulated yet. Good! I wonder if it gets darker as you get closer?
> 
> I go in for my follicle check tomorrow and I wanted to be sure I hadn't already ovulated!Click to expand...


I always have a "fade in", mine will be *almost* positive then turn super dark the next day. It happened this month, I thought it looked "close" then the next day there was no question! Mine would fade in and then out (because I was obsessed with poas!) so I finally got fed up with trying to compare like 3 days worth and figure out which was the "real" positive. I got the digital ones last month, with the smiley face and it was so much easier. Of course, I still had leftover regular sticks so I cross checked the two, BUT the days I had the smiley were also the darkest on the sticks. THe smiley ones are just $$ which sorta sucks.


----------



## ttcbaby117

yep Kat I am with the rest..digis take the heartache away of trying to figure out if it is positive.


----------



## Kismat026

Hi Ladies!! haven't posted anything in awhile. i pretty much took a break from everything last few weeks since i had a cyst and no meds, no temping!! Has been a great break. I went in for an ultrasound yesterday and everything looks great my doc said. All clean and no cysts now. Did a blood test because he saw something in my uterus. I got the results this morning and i'm not pregnant, but happy that all my blood work looks good!!!! I also ovulated this month so that's a good thing too!! So now just gonna wait for my period to start and then back on the clomid. I'm praying that this is it for us!!!! Keeping my fingers crossed, i've heard taking a break from clomid for even a month is good for you body!! So hopefully that's true for us!! 

Hope all are doing well.


----------



## ttcbaby117

welcome back Kismat! I hope this cycle is a big beautiful BFP for you!


----------



## wannabemomma

Hey everyone! I am moving on to my second IUI on Friday. However, I have a question. My doc has been watching my lining. She said it is at 6. She said she would still do the IUI because I have 2 follicles this time. one at 25 and one at 18.5. From everything I read it says my uterine lining should be at least an 8?!? I am on the max dose of estrogen. I am also on clomid. Need prayers, good vibes, or whatever you believe in. They want to move to IVF if this IUI does not take.


----------



## Kat S

Good luck on your next round, Kismat026!!

Sending good vibes, Wannabemomma!


----------



## karenh

Kismat026: I am glad that everything is looking good now and you had a nice break. Good luck on this cycle, I hope it doesnt talk too long to get here.

Wannabemomma: Do you know if you smaller lining is due to the Clomid? Have you looked into Femara? If you arent ready for IVF that might be an option, it doesnt thin the lining.


----------



## ttcbaby117

wannabe - I do believe your lining will grow about 1mm each day.....so by tomorrow it might be right at 8mm. Karenh is right maybe next cycle, if you need it, ask about using femara instead of clomid...it doesnt thin your lining like clomid does.


----------



## wannabemomma

ttcbaby117 said:


> wannabe - I do believe your lining will grow about 1mm each day.....so by tomorrow it might be right at 8mm. Karenh is right maybe next cycle, if you need it, ask about using femara instead of clomid...it doesnt thin your lining like clomid does.

Thanks ttcbaby! I am going to ask her about Femara. I am hopeful to hear that it grows about 1mm a day. Hopefully that means it is on the right path then. IUI scheduled tomorrow at 9 am!

:dust: to all!


----------



## karenh

Good luck tomorrow!


----------



## ttcbaby117

Good luck hun! Let us know how it goes tomorrow.


----------



## Mrs. T

:bfn: for me


----------



## karenh

Mrs. T said:


> :bfn: for me

I am so sorry.


----------



## Kat S

Wannabemomma, how did the IUI go?


----------



## wannabemomma

Kat S said:


> Wannabemomma, how did the IUI go?

Hi Kat - It went well. They said DH count was high even after the wash! I had two follicals one at 25 and one at 18.5! The only thing is my lining was at 6.5. It did not hurt at all but was really bloated. I think I ovulated yesterday as well. So yippeeee!!!! Fingers crossed this is our month and yours!!!


----------



## ttcbaby117

sorry Mrs T!!!!

wannabe - woohoo for great numbers....do they have a plan to try and increase your lining?


----------



## Kat S

wannabemomma said:


> Kat S said:
> 
> 
> Wannabemomma, how did the IUI go?
> 
> Hi Kat - It went well. They said DH count was high even after the wash! I had two follicals one at 25 and one at 18.5! The only thing is my lining was at 6.5. It did not hurt at all but was really bloated. I think I ovulated yesterday as well. So yippeeee!!!! Fingers crossed this is our month and yours!!!Click to expand...

That's fantastic news! Now you're in the TWW!! :happydance:


----------



## karenh

wannabemomma said:


> Kat S said:
> 
> 
> Wannabemomma, how did the IUI go?
> 
> Hi Kat - It went well. They said DH count was high even after the wash! I had two follicals one at 25 and one at 18.5! The only thing is my lining was at 6.5. It did not hurt at all but was really bloated. I think I ovulated yesterday as well. So yippeeee!!!! Fingers crossed this is our month and yours!!!Click to expand...

Good luck these next two week!


----------



## wannabemomma

ttcbaby117 said:


> sorry Mrs T!!!!
> 
> wannabe - woohoo for great numbers....do they have a plan to try and increase your lining?

HI ttcbaby - I was put on estrogen days 13-17 of my cycle. I am also on progesterone for the rest of the two weeks. My lining has been my biggest problem. I can not seem to get it higher then a 6.5. My doc said I am on the highest dose she can give me. Someone said to look into Femera because it does not strip your lining like clomid.


----------



## karenh

wannabemomma said:


> ttcbaby117 said:
> 
> 
> sorry Mrs T!!!!
> 
> wannabe - woohoo for great numbers....do they have a plan to try and increase your lining?
> 
> HI ttcbaby - I was put on estrogen days 13-17 of my cycle. I am also on progesterone for the rest of the two weeks. My lining has been my biggest problem. I can not seem to get it higher then a 6.5. My doc said I am on the highest dose she can give me. Someone said to look into Femera because it does not strip your lining like clomid.Click to expand...

That is true, Femara doesn't thin your lining. I would look into it. Less side effects too.


----------



## karenh

I just got back from my ultrasounds. I have a 21 follicel on the left and a tripple lining measuring at 11. I trigger tonight and IUI is Wednesday. I am not happy there is only one follicle.


----------



## wannabemomma

karenh said:


> I just got back from my ultrasounds. I have a 21 follicel on the left and a tripple lining measuring at 11. I trigger tonight and IUI is Wednesday. I am not happy there is only one follicle.

looks like great lining though!! :dust::dust:


----------



## Kat S

karenh said:


> I just got back from my ultrasounds. I have a 21 follicel on the left and a tripple lining measuring at 11. I trigger tonight and IUI is Wednesday. I am not happy there is only one follicle.

KarenH, that is great news! I've heard from a few ladies that got a PFP with only one follicle, so I wouldn't let that worry you. Hey, your lining size is great! Our IUIs are only one day apart! I'm so excited for us! :happydance:


----------



## Kat S

My IUI is scheduled for tomorrow morning! :happydance: I have one follicle at 20mm and one at 22mm! My lining is at 9. I've had my trigger shot this morning, and my ovulation test strip showed positive ovulation afterward! Wish me luck!


----------



## Lindsayb721

Kat S said:


> My IUI is scheduled for tomorrow morning! :happydance: I have one follicle at 20mm and one at 22mm! My lining is at 9. I've had my trigger shot this morning, and my ovulation test strip showed positive ovulation afterward! Wish me luck!

Good Luck Kat! I hope it goes well! Keep us posted!

Mind if I join ladies? I am on day 11 post my second IUI. We had four follicles this round all over 18 and hubbys count was 79 million with 56% mobility the DR said I had a ton of Fertile CM which is a good sign. Hoping this is our round! I am going crazy during this 2ww. Trying not to symptom check but my beta saturday cannot come soon enough! Fingers crossed :)

TTC- 1.5 years trying to concieve naturally. 
Unexplained infertility
IUI September- Clomid & Trigger :bfn:
IUI October- ?
Follow my TTC diary! :)


----------



## karenh

Kat S said:


> My IUI is scheduled for tomorrow morning! :happydance: I have one follicle at 20mm and one at 22mm! My lining is at 9. I've had my trigger shot this morning, and my ovulation test strip showed positive ovulation afterward! Wish me luck!

Good luck today!


----------



## karenh

Lindsayb721 said:


> Kat S said:
> 
> 
> My IUI is scheduled for tomorrow morning! :happydance: I have one follicle at 20mm and one at 22mm! My lining is at 9. I've had my trigger shot this morning, and my ovulation test strip showed positive ovulation afterward! Wish me luck!
> 
> Good Luck Kat! I hope it goes well! Keep us posted!
> 
> Mind if I join ladies? I am on day 11 post my second IUI. We had four follicles this round all over 18 and hubbys count was 79 million with 56% mobility the DR said I had a ton of Fertile CM which is a good sign. Hoping this is our round! I am going crazy during this 2ww. Trying not to symptom check but my beta saturday cannot come soon enough! Fingers crossed :)
> 
> TTC- 1.5 years trying to concieve naturally.
> Unexplained infertility
> IUI September- Clomid & Trigger :bfn:
> IUI October- ?
> Follow my TTC diary! :)Click to expand...

Yikes! With all those good numbers I would be going crazy too! Hang in there! Good luck!


----------



## Kat S

Thanks for the well wishes! MY DH sperm count after the wash was only 6 mil, so I admit I didn't have a ton of hope. The doc said it really wasn't a disaster, that it was equivalent to a B-, but I'm afraid to hope. I'm disappointed because his initial test was... 90 mil or something great.

Anyway, the procedure itself went fine. I felt one really quick cramp and that was it. I feel fine a few hours later, but I'm resting just in case.

So my pregnancy testing date is November 6th! *prays for a PFP*


----------



## Lindsayb721

karenh said:


> Lindsayb721 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kat S said:
> 
> 
> My IUI is scheduled for tomorrow morning! :happydance: I have one follicle at 20mm and one at 22mm! My lining is at 9. I've had my trigger shot this morning, and my ovulation test strip showed positive ovulation afterward! Wish me luck!
> 
> Good Luck Kat! I hope it goes well! Keep us posted!
> 
> Mind if I join ladies? I am on day 11 post my second IUI. We had four follicles this round all over 18 and hubbys count was 79 million with 56% mobility the DR said I had a ton of Fertile CM which is a good sign. Hoping this is our round! I am going crazy during this 2ww. Trying not to symptom check but my beta saturday cannot come soon enough! Fingers crossed :)
> 
> TTC- 1.5 years trying to concieve naturally.
> Unexplained infertility
> IUI September- Clomid & Trigger :bfn:
> IUI October- ?
> Follow my TTC diary! :)Click to expand...
> 
> Yikes! With all those good numbers I would be going crazy too! Hang in there! Good luck!Click to expand...

Thank you! :)


----------



## Lindsayb721

Kat S said:


> Thanks for the well wishes! MY DH sperm count after the wash was only 6 mil, so I admit I didn't have a ton of hope. The doc said it really wasn't a disaster, that it was equivalent to a B-, but I'm afraid to hope. I'm disappointed because his initial test was... 90 mil or something great.
> 
> Anyway, the procedure itself went fine. I felt one really quick cramp and that was it. I feel fine a few hours later, but I'm resting just in case.
> 
> So my pregnancy testing date is November 6th! *prays for a PFP*

Yay! I am glad it went well! B- is good! I hope you get a BFP! :) :hugs:


----------



## ttcbaby117

Wannabe - I have tried clomid and had horrible s/e...so now I use femara and my lining has been thicker.

Kat - f/xed for you hun.

Karen - I am hoping for you hun.....

Lindsay - wow awesome numbers!!!!

AFM - I finished the femara yesterday and went in for my an ultrasound and blood work today....I have 4 follies on the right measuring between 15mm thru 12 mm and 2 on the left measuring 13 and 14mm...I get my blood work results later today and start gonal f tonight woohoo.....I am soooooo wanting this to work.


----------



## karenh

Kat S said:


> Thanks for the well wishes! MY DH sperm count after the wash was only 6 mil, so I admit I didn't have a ton of hope. The doc said it really wasn't a disaster, that it was equivalent to a B-, but I'm afraid to hope. I'm disappointed because his initial test was... 90 mil or something great.
> 
> Anyway, the procedure itself went fine. I felt one really quick cramp and that was it. I feel fine a few hours later, but I'm resting just in case.
> 
> So my pregnancy testing date is November 6th! *prays for a PFP*

I am glad your IUI went well. That can be a little disheartening about DH numbers, but hey, maybe that means they wont have to fight as hard and so one or two of them will win! Good luck!


----------



## Kismat026

Good luck to the IUI ladies!!!! I'm still waiting for AF to arrive so i can start the clomid and then hopefully get my IUI done this month. Looks like it will be sometime in nov. now. i'm just going with it though. all my cysts and all are gone so i'm very happy about that!!! just enjoying life!!!!


----------



## Kat S

Kismat026 said:


> Good luck to the IUI ladies!!!! I'm still waiting for AF to arrive so i can start the clomid and then hopefully get my IUI done this month. Looks like it will be sometime in nov. now. i'm just going with it though. all my cysts and all are gone so i'm very happy about that!!! just enjoying life!!!!

So glad your cysts have dissipated! I know how frustrating it is to have them and have to "sit out" a month. Good luck with your next cycle!! FX'd!!


----------



## karenh

Iui went OK. Really crampy. Not in a great mood. Beta is November 5


----------



## Kat S

karenh said:


> Iui went OK. Really crampy. Not in a great mood. Beta is November 5

I'm sorry you feel yucky :( Hopefully the cramps will be gone by morning. Your beta is the day before mine! I hope this is our month!


----------



## karenh

Kat S said:


> karenh said:
> 
> 
> Iui went OK. Really crampy. Not in a great mood. Beta is November 5
> 
> I'm sorry you feel yucky :( Hopefully the cramps will be gone by morning. Your beta is the day before mine! I hope this is our month!Click to expand...

Thanks, I hope it is too!


----------



## Lindsayb721

Hi Ladies! Anyone testing soon? :)


----------



## karenh

Lindsayb721 said:


> Hi Ladies! Anyone testing soon? :)

Not until Nov 5. When do you test?


----------



## mrsjennyg

Hey ladies- I'm 10DP trigger, 8dpiui. Go in for bloodwork on 11/2! 
I have been wearing a panty liner because of the Crinone and yesterday, unless I was hallucinating, there was a little pink on there. I started to have little bursts of me cramps and twinges so I'm hoping its a good sign. I have been having crazy dreams for the past 5 nights, weird huh?


----------



## Kat S

Lindsayb721 said:


> Hi Ladies! Anyone testing soon? :)

Going in for a beta on Nov 6th, but I might POAS the weekend before!


----------



## Charliegirl27

mrsjennyg said:


> Hey ladies- I'm 10DP trigger, 8dpiui. Go in for bloodwork on 11/2!
> I have been wearing a panty liner because of the Crinone and yesterday, unless I was hallucinating, there was a little pink on there. I started to have little bursts of me cramps and twinges so I'm hoping its a good sign. I have been having crazy dreams for the past 5 nights, weird huh?

All Sounds positive x


----------



## NIKKIA

Hi Quick quick question, I have my iui tomoro at 13.00 we were to to obstain 2-4 days b4. What did you ladies do after? Did you bd that night the next day?? Thanks. x


----------



## karenh

NIKKIA said:


> Hi Quick quick question, I have my iui tomoro at 13.00 we were to to obstain 2-4 days b4. What did you ladies do after? Did you bd that night the next day?? Thanks. x

yep, both times I was told by re to bed that night so we did. Well I should say RE nurse because I haven't seen the doc since our first consult. Not happy about that.


----------



## mrsjennyg

NIKKIA said:


> Hi Quick quick question, I have my iui tomoro at 13.00 we were to to obstain 2-4 days b4. What did you ladies do after? Did you bd that night the next day?? Thanks. x

Hi Nikkia we BD that night and the night after :)
Good luck!


----------



## wannabemomma

suppose to test next Wednesday if AF doesnt show her ugly head before!


----------



## Lindsayb721

karenh said:


> Lindsayb721 said:
> 
> 
> Hi Ladies! Anyone testing soon? :)
> 
> Not until Nov 5. When do you test?Click to expand...

I go in for my beta tomorrow morning at 8. I cannot wait! :)


----------



## karenh

Lindsayb721 said:


> karenh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lindsayb721 said:
> 
> 
> Hi Ladies! Anyone testing soon? :)
> 
> Not until Nov 5. When do you test?Click to expand...
> 
> I go in for my beta tomorrow morning at 8. I cannot wait! :)Click to expand...

I bet! Good luck tomorrow! Are you going to poas before then?


----------



## karenh

wannabemomma said:


> suppose to test next Wednesday if AF doesnt show her ugly head before!

Good luck!


----------



## Lindsayb721

karenh said:


> Lindsayb721 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> karenh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lindsayb721 said:
> 
> 
> Hi Ladies! Anyone testing soon? :)
> 
> Not until Nov 5. When do you test?Click to expand...
> 
> I go in for my beta tomorrow morning at 8. I cannot wait! :)Click to expand...
> 
> I bet! Good luck tomorrow! Are you going to poas before then?Click to expand...

Thank you! No I am way too chicken lol


----------



## Lindsayb721

karenh said:


> NIKKIA said:
> 
> 
> Hi Quick quick question, I have my iui tomoro at 13.00 we were to to obstain 2-4 days b4. What did you ladies do after? Did you bd that night the next day?? Thanks. x
> 
> yep, both times I was told by re to bed that night so we did. Well I should say RE nurse because I haven't seen the doc since our first consult. Not happy about that.Click to expand...

We didn't the three days before because I was horribly sick but we did 4 days before and then the day after.


----------



## karenh

Lindsayb721 said:


> karenh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lindsayb721 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> karenh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lindsayb721 said:
> 
> 
> Hi Ladies! Anyone testing soon? :)
> 
> Not until Nov 5. When do you test?Click to expand...
> 
> I go in for my beta tomorrow morning at 8. I cannot wait! :)Click to expand...
> 
> I bet! Good luck tomorrow! Are you going to poas before then?Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you! No I am way too chicken lolClick to expand...

I am the same way. lol. However I have a test to take after I get the results from my beta, if it is a negative. I will just need to see it. So silly, I know.


----------



## Lindsayb721

karenh said:


> Lindsayb721 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> karenh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lindsayb721 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> karenh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lindsayb721 said:
> 
> 
> Hi Ladies! Anyone testing soon? :)
> 
> Not until Nov 5. When do you test?Click to expand...
> 
> I go in for my beta tomorrow morning at 8. I cannot wait! :)Click to expand...
> 
> I bet! Good luck tomorrow! Are you going to poas before then?Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you! No I am way too chicken lolClick to expand...
> 
> I am the same way. lol. However I have a test to take after I get the results from my beta, if it is a negative. I will just need to see it. So silly, I know.Click to expand...

Not silly at all!


----------



## Lindsayb721

Yay for it being Friday! I woke up super optimistic and trying not worry but I am pretty sure I am out again this month. It is super frustrating, especially being unexplained I feel like it is never going to work. IVF is not in my future for a while. Without insurance it is just too expensive. I am contemplating if I even want to do another IUI. Like I would hate to give up and have next month be my month but at the same time the disapointment monthly is just so hard to deal with.

I have been experiencing some very mild cramping today and have had some very light pink spotting. So I am assuming AF is coming a 2 days early again this month... Ever since we have started trying my af has been coming the day before my beta. I feel like maybe they are timing it wrong?

Ugh, so annoyed! I am hoping some of you other ladies get your bfp this month! Sorry to be negative just sitting at work and needed to get it out of my system since I cannot talk to anyone about it here and I don't want to let down my DH before the bloodwork. Because he is always so supporting and always tells me just to wait for the beta to be safe.


----------



## ttcbaby117

Good luck to all the testers  

I have a question. I went in today and they found 3 follies....measuring 18, 20, and 221.....my estrogen levels are 284. Is that etrognen number high enough?


----------



## karenh

Lindsayb721 said:


> Yay for it being Friday! I woke up super optimistic and trying not worry but I am pretty sure I am out again this month. It is super frustrating, especially being unexplained I feel like it is never going to work. IVF is not in my future for a while. Without insurance it is just too expensive. I am contemplating if I even want to do another IUI. Like I would hate to give up and have next month be my month but at the same time the disapointment monthly is just so hard to deal with.
> 
> I have been experiencing some very mild cramping today and have had some very light pink spotting. So I am assuming AF is coming a 2 days early again this month... Ever since we have started trying my af has been coming the day before my beta. I feel like maybe they are timing it wrong?
> 
> Ugh, so annoyed! I am hoping some of you other ladies get your bfp this month! Sorry to be negative just sitting at work and needed to get it out of my system since I cannot talk to anyone about it here and I don't want to let down my DH before the bloodwork. Because he is always so supporting and always tells me just to wait for the beta to be safe.

So sorry. I know it is so hard to get a negative month ofter month. How many IUIs have you done?


----------



## Lindsayb721

karenh said:


> Lindsayb721 said:
> 
> 
> Yay for it being Friday! I woke up super optimistic and trying not worry but I am pretty sure I am out again this month. It is super frustrating, especially being unexplained I feel like it is never going to work. IVF is not in my future for a while. Without insurance it is just too expensive. I am contemplating if I even want to do another IUI. Like I would hate to give up and have next month be my month but at the same time the disapointment monthly is just so hard to deal with.
> 
> I have been experiencing some very mild cramping today and have had some very light pink spotting. So I am assuming AF is coming a 2 days early again this month... Ever since we have started trying my af has been coming the day before my beta. I feel like maybe they are timing it wrong?
> 
> Ugh, so annoyed! I am hoping some of you other ladies get your bfp this month! Sorry to be negative just sitting at work and needed to get it out of my system since I cannot talk to anyone about it here and I don't want to let down my DH before the bloodwork. Because he is always so supporting and always tells me just to wait for the beta to be safe.
> 
> So sorry. I know it is so hard to get a negative month ofter month. How many IUIs have you done?Click to expand...

THank you! I have done 2. I will be taking this month off and debating on trying again. We are unexplained sinec all results came back normal. So it is extra frustrating. My dr told me the odds with iui are only like 5-20% each round so I know I should be as upset since the odds are pretty low but still..


----------



## karenh

Lindsayb721 said:


> karenh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lindsayb721 said:
> 
> 
> Yay for it being Friday! I woke up super optimistic and trying not worry but I am pretty sure I am out again this month. It is super frustrating, especially being unexplained I feel like it is never going to work. IVF is not in my future for a while. Without insurance it is just too expensive. I am contemplating if I even want to do another IUI. Like I would hate to give up and have next month be my month but at the same time the disapointment monthly is just so hard to deal with.
> 
> I have been experiencing some very mild cramping today and have had some very light pink spotting. So I am assuming AF is coming a 2 days early again this month... Ever since we have started trying my af has been coming the day before my beta. I feel like maybe they are timing it wrong?
> 
> Ugh, so annoyed! I am hoping some of you other ladies get your bfp this month! Sorry to be negative just sitting at work and needed to get it out of my system since I cannot talk to anyone about it here and I don't want to let down my DH before the bloodwork. Because he is always so supporting and always tells me just to wait for the beta to be safe.
> 
> So sorry. I know it is so hard to get a negative month ofter month. How many IUIs have you done?Click to expand...
> 
> THank you! I have done 2. I will be taking this month off and debating on trying again. We are unexplained sinec all results came back normal. So it is extra frustrating. My dr told me the odds with iui are only like 5-20% each round so I know I should be as upset since the odds are pretty low but still..Click to expand...

It is still really hard. After my first IUI I was crushed. I though for sure it would work. AF came the next day and we moved onto IUI 2 so I got over it. Now I am in the TWW and feel like it didn't happen this time either. Trying to not let it get me down. Third times the charm right? I don't ovulate on my own so if the third time doesn't work we are taking a break until april which means we won't have our baby until at least jan 2014. That is so depressing to think about.


----------



## Kat S

karenh said:


> Lindsayb721 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> karenh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lindsayb721 said:
> 
> 
> Yay for it being Friday! I woke up super optimistic and trying not worry but I am pretty sure I am out again this month. It is super frustrating, especially being unexplained I feel like it is never going to work. IVF is not in my future for a while. Without insurance it is just too expensive. I am contemplating if I even want to do another IUI. Like I would hate to give up and have next month be my month but at the same time the disapointment monthly is just so hard to deal with.
> 
> I have been experiencing some very mild cramping today and have had some very light pink spotting. So I am assuming AF is coming a 2 days early again this month... Ever since we have started trying my af has been coming the day before my beta. I feel like maybe they are timing it wrong?
> 
> Ugh, so annoyed! I am hoping some of you other ladies get your bfp this month! Sorry to be negative just sitting at work and needed to get it out of my system since I cannot talk to anyone about it here and I don't want to let down my DH before the bloodwork. Because he is always so supporting and always tells me just to wait for the beta to be safe.
> 
> So sorry. I know it is so hard to get a negative month ofter month. How many IUIs have you done?Click to expand...
> 
> THank you! I have done 2. I will be taking this month off and debating on trying again. We are unexplained sinec all results came back normal. So it is extra frustrating. My dr told me the odds with iui are only like 5-20% each round so I know I should be as upset since the odds are pretty low but still..Click to expand...
> 
> It is still really hard. After my first IUI I was crushed. I though for sure it would work. AF came the next day and we moved onto IUI 2 so I got over it. Now I am in the TWW and feel like it didn't happen this time either. Trying to not let it get me down. Third times the charm right? I don't ovulate on my own so if the third time doesn't work we are taking a break until april which means we won't have our baby until at least jan 2014. That is so depressing to think about.Click to expand...

Praying for you!! :hugs:


----------



## wannabemomma

karenh said:


> Lindsayb721 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> karenh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lindsayb721 said:
> 
> 
> Yay for it being Friday! I woke up super optimistic and trying not worry but I am pretty sure I am out again this month. It is super frustrating, especially being unexplained I feel like it is never going to work. IVF is not in my future for a while. Without insurance it is just too expensive. I am contemplating if I even want to do another IUI. Like I would hate to give up and have next month be my month but at the same time the disapointment monthly is just so hard to deal with.
> 
> I have been experiencing some very mild cramping today and have had some very light pink spotting. So I am assuming AF is coming a 2 days early again this month... Ever since we have started trying my af has been coming the day before my beta. I feel like maybe they are timing it wrong?
> 
> Ugh, so annoyed! I am hoping some of you other ladies get your bfp this month! Sorry to be negative just sitting at work and needed to get it out of my system since I cannot talk to anyone about it here and I don't want to let down my DH before the bloodwork. Because he is always so supporting and always tells me just to wait for the beta to be safe.
> 
> So sorry. I know it is so hard to get a negative month ofter month. How many IUIs have you done?Click to expand...
> 
> THank you! I have done 2. I will be taking this month off and debating on trying again. We are unexplained sinec all results came back normal. So it is extra frustrating. My dr told me the odds with iui are only like 5-20% each round so I know I should be as upset since the odds are pretty low but still..Click to expand...
> 
> It is still really hard. After my first IUI I was crushed. I though for sure it would work. AF came the next day and we moved onto IUI 2 so I got over it. Now I am in the TWW and feel like it didn't happen this time either. Trying to not let it get me down. Third times the charm right? I don't ovulate on my own so if the third time doesn't work we are taking a break until april which means we won't have our baby until at least jan 2014. That is so depressing to think about.Click to expand...


I am right there with you! Tested this morning because today would be the day and it was a BFN. :cry::cry::cry: On to IUI #3 I suppose. I also do not ovulate on my own. My doc however told me she will only do 3 and not waste my time. She said if this next one does not stick she is referring me to IVF.......that is a depressing though. Waiting for the witch and hopefully have a Christmas surprise!


----------



## Kat S

wannabemomma said:


> I am right there with you! Tested this morning because today would be the day and it was a BFN. :cry::cry::cry: On to IUI #3 I suppose. I also do not ovulate on my own. My doc however told me she will only do 3 and not waste my time. She said if this next one does not stick she is referring me to IVF.......that is a depressing though. Waiting for the witch and hopefully have a Christmas surprise!

Oh no! Could your test just not be right? Maybe by Thursday it will be singing a different tune?


----------



## karenh

wannabemomma said:


> karenh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lindsayb721 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> karenh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lindsayb721 said:
> 
> 
> Yay for it being Friday! I woke up super optimistic and trying not worry but I am pretty sure I am out again this month. It is super frustrating, especially being unexplained I feel like it is never going to work. IVF is not in my future for a while. Without insurance it is just too expensive. I am contemplating if I even want to do another IUI. Like I would hate to give up and have next month be my month but at the same time the disapointment monthly is just so hard to deal with.
> 
> I have been experiencing some very mild cramping today and have had some very light pink spotting. So I am assuming AF is coming a 2 days early again this month... Ever since we have started trying my af has been coming the day before my beta. I feel like maybe they are timing it wrong?
> 
> Ugh, so annoyed! I am hoping some of you other ladies get your bfp this month! Sorry to be negative just sitting at work and needed to get it out of my system since I cannot talk to anyone about it here and I don't want to let down my DH before the bloodwork. Because he is always so supporting and always tells me just to wait for the beta to be safe.
> 
> So sorry. I know it is so hard to get a negative month ofter month. How many IUIs have you done?Click to expand...
> 
> THank you! I have done 2. I will be taking this month off and debating on trying again. We are unexplained sinec all results came back normal. So it is extra frustrating. My dr told me the odds with iui are only like 5-20% each round so I know I should be as upset since the odds are pretty low but still..Click to expand...
> 
> It is still really hard. After my first IUI I was crushed. I though for sure it would work. AF came the next day and we moved onto IUI 2 so I got over it. Now I am in the TWW and feel like it didn't happen this time either. Trying to not let it get me down. Third times the charm right? I don't ovulate on my own so if the third time doesn't work we are taking a break until april which means we won't have our baby until at least jan 2014. That is so depressing to think about.Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am right there with you! Tested this morning because today would be the day and it was a BFN. :cry::cry::cry: On to IUI #3 I suppose. I also do not ovulate on my own. My doc however told me she will only do 3 and not waste my time. She said if this next one does not stick she is referring me to IVF.......that is a depressing though. Waiting for the witch and hopefully have a Christmas surprise!Click to expand...

I am so sorry! I really hope third times the charm applies to you and you get the most wonderful Christmas present ever!


----------



## ttcbaby117

Sorry about the bfn wannabe-----i hope third times a charm.
Karen - I hope you are wrong and you get that bfp


----------



## Kismat026

So another BFN for me this month!! I kind of knew it but still sucks big time. I'm just soooo tired of it. I'm back on the meds regimine so let's see if November is our month!!!!


----------



## Kat S

Kismat026 said:


> So another BFN for me this month!! I kind of knew it but still sucks big time. I'm just soooo tired of it. I'm back on the meds regimine so let's see if November is our month!!!!

Oh no! Honey, I am so sorry! I'm so glad you can begin trying again right away. :hugs:


----------



## Kat S

10dpiui as of today

Well, I tried one of those early detection pregnancy tests and got a negative. I've had a pain about where my left ovary is since yesterday, and now I'm thinking it is a new set of cysts (I got ovarian cysts from the Clomid in September and my iui was cancelled). 

Until my Lady Time arrives or I get a negative on the blood test at the dr's, I know I still have a chance, but I'm preparing myself for a negative at this point. I can't say I'm surprised. DH's "count" was very low for the IUI, and it was only our first one. We'll try it again as soon as the docs clear me (will probably be in December). Still, I'm really sad right now.:cry:


----------



## Kismat026

Kat S said:


> 10dpiui as of today
> 
> Well, I tried one of those early detection pregnancy tests and got a negative. I've had a pain about where my left ovary is since yesterday, and now I'm thinking it is a new set of cysts (I got ovarian cysts from the Clomid in September and my iui was cancelled).
> 
> Until my Lady Time arrives or I get a negative on the blood test at the dr's, I know I still have a chance, but I'm preparing myself for a negative at this point. I can't say I'm surprised. DH's "count" was very low for the IUI, and it was only our first one. We'll try it again as soon as the docs clear me (will probably be in December). Still, I'm really sad right now.:cry:

Awww so sorry to hear this, but until the red lady shows you are not out!!! Keep the faith!! I know this whole process can get you sooo sad. I had hope when i didn't test or anything 6 days after my period was supposed to show up. Then because of the hurricane my doc's appt was postponed for 2 more days. But nope, nothing. We will get our BFP one of these months!! I know the cysts are hard as well. I had them last month so we cancelled everything, no meds nothing. But i'm clear so back on the provera to start it. then we will wait for AF to show up. see what happens. Good luck to you!!!


----------



## mrsjennyg

Hey ladies- blood test is negative. Trying to hold it together at work...my friend/coworker announced she was pregnant with her second yesterday ("it just happened") and everyone is talking about to and coming over to chat- she sits a desk away. I have a big dumb smile on my face but am not doing well on the inside. There are so many pregnant women here, it's jut not fair.

So once I get AF onto IUI #3 I will start 150iu Follistem and they are also adding in Ganerellix (spelling?). So we'll see...


----------



## mithila

Hi...I am new to this forum.. My DH suffers from performance anxiety and hence intercourse is not possible for us. 

We are contemplating other options of conception before we seek medical help. Where can I find the at-home insemination kits?


----------



## Kismat026

mrsjennyg said:


> Hey ladies- blood test is negative. Trying to hold it together at work...my friend/coworker announced she was pregnant with her second yesterday ("it just happened") and everyone is talking about to and coming over to chat- she sits a desk away. I have a big dumb smile on my face but am not doing well on the inside. There are so many pregnant women here, it's jut not fair.
> 
> So once I get AF onto IUI #3 I will start 150iu Follistem and they are also adding in Ganerellix (spelling?). So we'll see...

I know it's very hard. I feel like you today. My husband emailed me saying we are going to have dinner with friends this saturday. I love all of them but both of their wives are pregnant. I'm just sooooo not wanting to go with them. But i know i have to be happy for others!! I can't be sad and with disgust or anything. But you know what it's just human nature. After trying for almost 2 years i'm like why not me!!!!!!


----------

